# NYE Status So Far...



## Nick3946

Well, not looking good. I know it's early, but only one ride in one hour. Short, but $10 tip.

I dought we will see much surge. I've never seen so many cars on the road. Looks like a train on main roads.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

It's only 4:45 PM here.
I had a good day so far but that's because there was a big game in town
and at noon there were very few cars.
Totally surrounded by cars right now.


----------



## Goober

Minneapolis isn't too bad...few spots with cars piled up...won't know for a little while yet


----------



## Uber Driver 007

I was thinking of working tonight but now I'm thinking not to. With all the bombardment of spam texts all day long, every driver and their uncles will be out tonight.


----------



## Goober

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I was thinking of working tonight but now I'm thinking not to. With all the bombardment of spam texts all day long, every driver and their uncles will be out tonight.


and it's still going to be out-of-control...surge price receipts in the news etc.

the demand after another year of new uber awareness can only be underestimated.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Logged in 10am-noon: No rides.
1pm - 5pm: $7.10 fare (before uber fees & srf).
6:30 - now... Nothing yet.


----------



## Nick3946

No matter where you put the pin... car only one minute away. Damn... more ubers than partiers


----------



## duggles

Day was fairly busy until about 330p. Now lots and lots of cars on the apps.


----------



## Casandria

I was wondering the same thing. I know it's supposed to be a banner night, but with so many wanting a piece of the pie now, it seems to me that all anyone will get is the crumbs.


----------



## Nick3946

Big night for Uber, crappy night for drivers.


----------



## Nick3946

Had a conference call with uber late yesterday. All drivers were invited and we could ask whatever we wanted. Second question from a driver... "how many cars are expected to be out NYE". Answer... "that's proprietary information that we cannot give out". ????


----------



## Uber Driver 007

It's too early to throw in the towel. I don't expect the surge to kick of 'til 11pm local times. There WILL be surge. These nights are money makers for Uber.


----------



## painfreepc

From 9pm to 3am let's see if you all are still taking shit.


----------



## Nick3946

Too bad I was mutted, would have said double of what's needed. Now go fetch


----------



## Sydney Uber

Goober said:


> and it's still going to be out-of-control...surge price receipts in the news etc.
> 
> the demand after another year of new uber awareness can only be underestimated.


Not here in Sydney. The UBER snow job was pretty convincing to so many drivers. Sure it surged here and there, but NEVER to multiples we saw last year and there always seemed to be cars in the surge
area.

The way i read it cabs were busier and were sought out first and foremost because of the convenience of flagging them down (if available) and the peace of mind of set metered rates. When the wait was too long, many did turn on the Uber App but simply waited till surge ended before requesting an Uber.

I'm sure Uber will drag out some out some lucky statistics of a few drivers. But i was waiting in a hotspot watching folk come out of the wharf complex at Woolloomooloo and was approached by many for a ride home. I even suggested to some to use UBER. 2 folks showed me their phones and the UBER App and said they were waiting for surge to end.


----------



## 3MATX

Yep Austin Texas is dead. I've been online for four hours and only have one trip today. Looks like every uber driver is so desperate for income in fares they are willing to miss New Years with friends and family. Tonight is my last night. I'm done with uber. Too many empty promises and shady business tactics.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

You move the pin a few milimeters and more cars show up. It really does look like a train


----------



## ElectroFuzz

1 mile radius around me, 9 cars (10 with me)
And I live on the outskirts of town.
I'll give it till 10 PM but if it stays like this I'll go home.

BTW the majority of rides today were Lyft.
So far $72 with Lyft
$32 with Uber.
Nice surprise.

Probably the best tips ever.
About $32 so far.
The last guy exited the car and noticed the tips in my cup holder
so he came back with a $5.... hmm I think I will start to keep the tips in the cup holder.


----------



## 3MATX

I like to think of them as mice scrambling about for the tiny breadcrumbs we are earning. 

I'd say lets all not drive tonight and prove a point to uber. Problem is inevitably greed will outweigh right and reason and some will turn to the dark side and drive no matter what.


----------



## Casandria

Come to the dark side, we have crumbs


----------



## LookyLou

Still early here in Seattle, but it looks like about 10 times as many cars out right now as most Fri-Sat nights. Probably 5-6 times as many as 4th of July.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Casandria said:


> Come to the dark side, we have crumbs


POST # 21 / CASANDRIA: Got a chuckle
from me! Happy New Year from balmy
Marco Island.


----------



## Lou W

Been out for an hour. So far nada.


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Waiting for 10X surge....but there is a shitload of cars out


----------



## observer

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Logged in 10am-noon: No rides.
> 1pm - 5pm: $7.10 fare (before uber fees & srf).
> 6:30 - now... Nothing yet.


So, you're making a buck an hour?


----------



## duggles

Looking at my Halloween invoices, it didn't really hit until 9pm. That's when Uber surge started. And then I Ubered it from 9p-215a on the surge before it died. Then I Lyfted in PT until 4am. But from 6-9p on Halloween I felt like I made a mistake and was wasting my time. The rest of the night proved I wasn't.


----------



## rtaatl

So far Hotlanta feels like Luke-Warmlanta...lol! Been out for 1.5 hrs only one fare, but it was $32 with a $20 tip so I guess it could be worse.


----------



## wisuber

Never have seen as many cars out here in the burbs as tonight....crazy. Hubby has $77 in total fares since 1:15pm. But between pings he comes home


----------



## Samename

5:30pm here in San Diego. I see hundreds of cars available. Ill go online at 7pm.


----------



## Uberslop

Uber keeps sending me messages telling me where to go. I followed and only 1 ping of 8$ for 2 hrs Ubering. Uber is a big liar


----------



## UberHammer

I've been out in Columbus for 6 hours now. 3 trips for $60 gross in fares. Here's hoping the next 6 hours are better. Uber cars ALL over the place.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

observer said:


> So, you're making a buck an hour?


Picking up now. No tips. No surge yet.


----------



## 3MATX

I've been wearing a tie, opening and closing doors bending over backwards for clients. Still no tips. It's ubers fault, they sell their service based on the false prentense of "all uber trips include tips! Just get out of he car and your done."


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Same here.. Started 4pm and now it's already 6pm.

2hours no ride.. 

Imagine you and you're girl went out to dinner and there are 25waiters just for you..


I guess this will be my last night of Ubering.. Will give a shit about my rating tonight


----------



## Casandria

I think it's too early to throw in the towel just yet, but this thread will be very telling by 4am.


----------



## 3MATX

I'm with you on the rating thing. Every passenger I get tonight will hear about some of ubers shady practices and poor respect for their "partners".


----------



## ElectroFuzz

7:00 PM Lyft is surging here 25%
Nothing happening with Uber in the last two hours.
I had 2 trips one $7 and one $4


----------



## Uber Driver 007

@Sydney Uber Was it worth it to work NYE out there? What's your impression?


----------



## LookyLou

I will wait for east coast reports starting after midnight eastern time and decide whether to go out here on the west coast.


----------



## wisuber

Hubby will stop before midnight. Up to 92.48 in fares so far. 
5.77 31.70 15.02 23.49 16.5 
Just left on another ping


----------



## Uber Driver 007

LookyLou said:


> I will wait for east coast reports starting after midnight eastern time and decide whether to go out here on the west coast.


I mean I'm a sitting duck for the last hour. If I can't catch a single ride as Black/SUV for the past hour. How much better will it get? Sure maybe a couple fares at regular rates later on.....but I can't say if it's even worth being out tonight. The number of available cars is just insane. Scroll over NYC.


----------



## LookyLou

Uber Driver 007 said:


> I mean I'm a sitting duck for the last hour. If I can't catch a single ride as Black/SUV for the past hour. How much better will it get? Sure maybe a couple fares at regular rates later on.....but I can't say if it's even worth being out tonight. The number of available cars is just insane. Scroll over NYC.


Are you in NYC? Or?

Seattle is crawling with both Uber and Lyft cars right now at 6:30pm.


----------



## wisuber

Since hubby is on ping, there is no uberX avail here. He may not be home for awhile lol


----------



## Uber Driver 007

LookyLou said:


> Are you in NYC? Or?
> 
> Seattle is crawling with both Uber and Lyft cars right now at 6:30pm.


Yup NYC. I'm thinking .... Is it even logical to stay out? Fine I catch a surge fare for $300. Doubt will get more than 1. Might as well work the morning shift and pick up the airport runs.


----------



## Casandria

I was planning to log in at home in the morning to catch those who ended up going home with someone that looked better at midnight than they did at 6am


----------



## No-tippers-suck

You're right with waiting for reports from earlier timezones. I'm in pacific and three hours behind the eastcoast.. Well now it's 2.5 hours without a single ping


----------



## Sydney Uber

Uber Driver 007 said:


> @Sydney Uber Was it worth it to work NYE out there? What's your impression?


I had my own private bookings and my other cars out there (2 Black & 2 SUV/ people-movers), so had to be out there to coordinate some of my clients who tend to get lost when happy.

Final breakdown for me:

Uber $260 (less 20% Comm, less 10% GST)
Cash Clients $300.00 
Contra Client $1560.00 (use of a 5 Bedroom, waterfront house on QLD Sunshine coast for 4 nights)


----------



## UberOne

here in LA it's not even turning yellow on the map, that's how saturated the field is, there are literally trains of cars everywhere, or it's like raisin bran with too many raisins (terrible analogy I know).


----------



## wisuber

Add 12.04 for a total of 104.52 and on another ping


----------



## Steve French

This is probably my last time doing this crap.


----------



## LookyLou

Think I might just go see a movie.


----------



## duggles

50 minutes with out ping on lyft. Whole metro area is at 50% and a car on every corner. We shall see what 9pm brings...


----------



## ElectroFuzz

ElectroFuzz said:


> 7:00 PM Lyft is surging here 25%
> Nothing happening with Uber in the last two hours.
> I had 2 trips one $7 and one $4


It's 8:00 PM here, picked up another $9 ride.....
I'm so happy I did some driving during the day
otherwise I would be crying now.

But have no fear, Uber said between 8PM-10PM
the demand will go through the roof..... waiting... waiting....


----------



## just drive

2 canceled rides and a $10 trip. I'm in dallas.


----------



## jakob

I think most ppl learned from Halloween. But surge will come it's just to early for now.


----------



## wisuber

add 16.8 to a total of 121.32 trying to see if he got pinged again

yep on another ping


----------



## UberFrolic

It's surging 5.9 where my mom lives. Miami area


----------



## duggles

First ping in an hour. Group of six. Too bad I only have 4 seats. Wtf.


----------



## Casandria

Just got a text from Uber "We are experiencing extremely high demand. If you are available, log on and drive." Hubby is out right now and it's not even yellow. What a bunch of BS.


----------



## duggles

Just got another email reminding me to be on the road to make upwards of $80/hr like drivers last year.


----------



## tatatoothie

I've been online for 2.5 hours now without a single rider. I had 1 that cancelled 2 that I accepted and magically they disappeared, and the app took me back to the waiting screen. What a bunch of bs.


----------



## wisuber

add 14.36 to total 135.68 and he is in surging area now


----------



## jakob

@wisuber we get it your husband is winning lol joking best of luck to him and everyone HAPPY NEW YEAR GUYS. Forget Uber.


----------



## dcsamurai

Wisuber's husband is getting all the riders! Just glutted here. Thinking of trying to catch some early tomorrow morning. Right now it's not worth it.


----------



## tatatoothie

If someone tells you to wait for the rest of the riders to get in the car, do you start the trip or wait for everyone to get in?


----------



## wisuber

start the trip!


----------



## UberOne

no gloating until we can out-gloat!


----------



## Samename

1st hour in San Diego. 2 normal fares. 10 minute wait inbetween in busiest area. No surges yet.


----------



## lu181

Of course not busy a million drivers on every corner plus the good publicity cover there as s email sent out today on how to avoid surge charge uber and Customer win regardless if they get it from surge or larger volume of drivers on the road. drivers suffer as I expected which is why I just went out early for airport's. Not worth risk from drunk drivers or drunk pedestrians especially with imaginary insurance.. Heres my phone officer that's my insurance I promise


----------



## UberFrolic

1st yellow sighting on the map!! Lol


----------



## wisuber

Only black car is surging here right now


----------



## UberFrolic

UberFrolic said:


> 1st yellow sighting on the map!! Lol


And it's gone


----------



## wisuber

and we are surging 3.0x hoping hubby picks up some of that


----------



## Aceves

I came home. I started at 2 pm and got a few good fares but nothing from 6 pm to 7:30 over in Newport Beach and Laguna. The only one's making money tonight is Uber. Uber made such a big deal about tonight that ever
driver is out looking for surges. 
Time to start the party...


----------



## Samename

I just looked at rider app, New York, Miami, Chicago, San Fran, LA. No surges right now.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

It was a bust.


----------



## wisuber

And back to no surge


----------



## lu181

They have adapted to the program they Know to wait the surge out especially since they see a flood of cars on the map uber also put the notify me when surge is over email notification in customer app because it was easier than tip tab remember


----------



## wisuber

add 26.19 for total of 161.87


----------



## UberHammer

UberHammer said:


> I've been out in Columbus for 6 hours now. 3 trips for $60 gross in fares. Here's hoping the next 6 hours are better. Uber cars ALL over the place.


Just under 3 hours since my post above. Only $48 more dollars gross in fares since. Sigh...


----------



## Samename

Just checked Boston, and DC. No surges


----------



## rtaatl

11:35pm here in Atlanta....not as much traffic on the roads as I expected. 4 fares equalling about $150 so far. Uber sends this text message saying they are expecting lower demand between 1145 and 1205....what the hell. Way too many cars out tonight...as usual. No surges whatsoever on uberblack...not even a yellow zone


----------



## sfbayoldguy

wisuber said:


> add 26.19 for total of 161.87


Correct me if I am mistaken WISUBER, but it looks like your husband has been working over 8 hours on NYE for 161.87 Gross.


----------



## tatatoothie

Finally got my second ride, so that's 2 in over 3 hours. And the only reason I got 2 is because my second is a rider I had 2 days ago who took down my cell number so he could call me when he needed a ride.


----------



## observer

sfbayoldguy said:


> Correct me if I am mistaken WISUBER, but it looks like your husband has been working over 8 hours on NYE for 161.87 Gross. Doesn't sound like anything to get too excited about.


I think he started at 1 pm Wisconsin time. If my figures are correct he's going on 12 hours working. I don't think she's excited though, just keeping track.


----------



## wisuber

do I sound excited?? just reporting for those wondering what is going on out there, this is a status thread is it not?


----------



## wisuber

He took a 3 hour break between 3:30 and 6:30. So he has been working 4 hours straight right now and put in a couple of hours before the break. So about 5 and some change hours on the road. He comes home in between trips but the last 4 hours he has been pinged non stop


----------



## Casandria

Hubby went out around 6, but didn't get his first fare till 7:25. He's had 5 fares total for a gross of $115.29 (before the rider fee). No tips and he's had to stay mobile to stay out of the Uber piles ups so thus far, not really worth it.


----------



## observer

wisuber said:


> He took a 3 hour break between 3:30 and 6:30. So he has been working 4 hours straight right now and put in a couple of hours before the break. So about 5 and some change hours on the road. He comes home in between trips but the last 4 hours he has been pinged non stop


Ok, thanx for clarifying. He's not doing too bad then.


----------



## AintWorthIt

No surge and cars everywhere in Louisville, lyft at least has been in prime time .....fml


----------



## wisuber

looking like kind of a bust of a night.


----------



## UberFrolic

I got my 5th ride ! Woo hoo.


----------



## Jackie murphy

I'm in Boston. Did 215 very disappointing night had thoughts of doing 500 guess not


----------



## wisuber

still could get good after midnight money. My hubby is on his way to Perkins for food for us and he is in for the night, he does not do the bar crowd


----------



## Jackie murphy

Tonight was suppose to make up for all the slow nites too many Uber drivers


----------



## UPModerator

Some posts were deleted. Confrontation isn't tolerated even if instigated. Happy New Year.


----------



## duggles

Well. The mandated Lyft PT is over now until midnight. I'm now sitting at home not taking any rides, rather than meandering around downtown not getting rides during PT. 

The suburbs of Denver surged for about 4 minutes on Uber at 1.4x. 

This is literally one of my worst earning nights of the year.


----------



## Lou W

tatatoothie said:


> Finally got my second ride, so that's 2 in over 3 hours. And the only reason I got 2 is because my second is a rider I had 2 days ago who took down my cell number so he could call me when he needed a ride.


$20/hour in Wisconsin. That buys a lot of cheese.


----------



## caspiy257

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## aaronford501

I'm driving in Nashville. I've done about 140 since 4 pm today. Had one surge that I had to drive to suburbs for that ended up being $60 trip (xl). Otherwise this is ****ing terrible. 

By this point on Halloween I had easily passed $300. Ended up doing around $800 that night. Was depending on a big NYE to pay rent. Have not made enough money doing uber full time in Nashville past couple months to even pay bills. Probably time to move on if I can't even count on a big holiday night to subsidize the shitty nights. We hardly ever see surge in Nashville anymore. Just too hard to make money without it.


----------



## MikeB

This NY work is fuc*king bust. Forgive my French, ladies and moderators.


----------



## Steve French

No surge at all in detroit tonight. Slow as a regular weeknight. I'm going home soon if no surge. No way am I driving these drunks home for $7 while potentially barfing in my car. I'll never do this again. We were told $1000. I'm at $70.


----------



## duggles

Agreed. This point in Halloween I was near $200-250. 

I should have known when Uber wasn't offering guarantees.


----------



## 3MATX

Still not enough demand in Austin to keep me busy. I've gotten 6 rides and been online since 4pm today. Happy new year....


----------



## Uber Driver 007

It's 12:30a in NYC and nothing is surging. Uber owes all of us an apology for their bull and hourly spam text messages for the past 2 days. I don't care for surge, I'm not upset at that, I'm upset at their purposeful disregard of their partners.


----------



## Eric K

Not a driver yet. just looking at the ap. 1.8x in Akron and 3.8x in Cleveland


----------



## Eric K

Cleveland is hardly showing any drivers now. Maybe a lot of people said Eff it before midnight and stopped driving because of no early surge?


----------



## Jackie murphy

I Hate Uber buy 30k car for platform thinking I'm going to make 50/70 k a year I'm lucky putting 60 hours in make 30/40 k thanks my partner Mr Uber what a Sucker


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

No surge. I logged off at 11:50. Not going back on unless there's a surge.


----------



## 3MATX

Agreed. I'd be happy with just steady business at the base rate. tonight I'm only at ~$140.00 driving uber select. Even two weeks ago on a Saturday I was at triple this amount by midnight. New Years is a complete bust.


----------



## Eric K

Up to 3.9x in Cleveland and 3.7x in Boston and 2.4x NYC. Looks like 12:30ish is when the surge hits. Wonder if it will be the same for people out west


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber Driver 007 said:


> It was a bust.


Glad I stayed home!


----------



## aaronford501

Just gonna start being a dick on the bs uber texts


----------



## 3MATX

Haha I respond sarcastically to those too. I wonder if anyone ever reads them.


----------



## Casandria

aaronford501 said:


> Just gonna start being a dick on the bs uber texts


Dude, um, your number is out there for everyone. Might want to photoshop that or crop it at least...


----------



## aaronford501

Casandria said:


> Dude, um, your number is out there for everyone. Might want to photoshop that or crop it at least...


Do you know how texts work on iPhone? That's uber' number.


----------



## josolo

Worked 3 hours, got three rides for almost $20!
You too can make $5 an hour working for uber, ...but only in high demand, ...no guarantees though.
CARS EVERYWHERE!!! More drivers than pings MANY times over.
No kidding. an uber on every block.
The three rides I got were from the hotel lots I was sitting in, ...you had to be THAT close.
...said F'it and signed off.


----------



## Casandria

aaronford501 said:


> Do you know how texts work on iPhone? That's uber' number.


Oh, my bad. Sowwy, I can't stand iPhone; I'm a Droider


----------



## 3MATX

The worst part about this whole deal tonight is we didn't get to celebrate with friends and family. I was ok with sitting the night out thinking I'd earn at least $400 driving for select. I'm not even at half that amount. Time to crack and beer and raise the middle finger to uber. I'm done. Forever.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Crooked ass ****in company talking out of both sides of their mouths. They emailed the riders saying that if they wanted to avoid high rates to avoid specific hours. At the same time, they're texting and emailing us saying that they're expecting the highest demand and that we should be logged in between 12 and 3. Well, I'm watching and there's still no damn surge.


----------



## LookyLou

I'm just chilling' in my car downing some beers that were left in my car earlier. Getting tuned up for the BIG record breaking surge that will come after midnight.


----------



## unter ling

ElectroFuzz said:


> 1 mile radius around me, 9 cars (10 with me)
> And I live on the outskirts of town.
> I'll give it till 10 PM but if it stays like this I'll go home.
> 
> BTW the majority of rides today were Lyft.
> So far $72 with Lyft
> $32 with Uber.
> Nice surprise.
> 
> Probably the best tips ever.
> About $32 so far.
> The last guy exited the car and noticed the tips in my cup holder
> so he came back with a $5.... hmm I think I will start to keep the tips in the cup holder.


Doyle would be proud of you


----------



## Tx rides

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Crooked ass ****in company talking out of both sides of their mouths. They emailed the riders saying that if they wanted to avoid high rates to avoid specific hours. At the same time, they're texting and emailing us saying that they're expecting the highest demand and that we should be logged in between 12 and 3. Well, I'm watching and there's still no damn surge.


Yeah, I saw the pax messages! "Leave at the ball drop of after 2:30"


----------



## Rockwall

Dallas had couple of surges before midnight the second you get to them they vanish. After midnight I m not taking rides if it's not surging good. Enough said


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

2.2x downtown, nothing at beaches yet


----------



## LookyLou

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 2.2x downtown, nothing at beaches yet


Grab a brewsky and get on that JBD.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

And no surge!


----------



## Eric K

4.5x in Cleveland


----------



## duggles

Gotta love uber. After a night where none of their promised has happend yet, they text again about surges that will be coming.


----------



## wisuber

big 1.3x surge here right now outside of downtown


----------



## unter ling

tatatoothie said:


> If someone tells you to wait for the rest of the riders to get in the car, do you start the trip or wait for everyone to get in?


Start the trip


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Surging 4.1x downtown and there are cars there that aren't going off the screen. There are "no Cars available" under XL at the beach and no surge! I'll log in with XL if it surges, but how can it? How can people request when it shows that it's unavailable? Makes no sense.


----------



## wisuber

that usually means surge will end momentarily


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

How can it surge? If surge is based on requests and the app doesn't allow you to request because no cars are abailable, how does surge work?!


----------



## wisuber

same here, no cars avail but only 1.3 surge WTF


----------



## Large

Xl was at 4.9 earlier in chicago, not x tho


----------



## wisuber

uberx surging at 3.0 in Milwaukee right now


----------



## Large

wisuber said:


> uberx surging at 3.0 in Milwaukee right now


Get on it!


----------



## josolo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How can it surge? If surge is based on requests....


I think it's how many apps are open, not requesting. This helps explain the surge with no pings thing too cuz people don't request as often when surge screen is up.


----------



## Sam M.

No surge at all here in Austin. One pax told me earlier that Uber sent her an email saying beware surge times are between 12 and 2:30. She tells me, fk it bars are open till 3 tonight so what's the point.


----------



## tatatoothie

A quik summary of my last 5 hours:
3 riders (of which one gave me cash instead of using the app, which I like), 3 cancellations (2 by the same guy), 2 request that magically disappeared after I accepted, and 2 that I didn't accept because they were too far away. I've learned that when the app says the rider is 10 minutes away, they're usually closer to 20 or 25.


----------



## LookyLou

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How can it surge? If surge is based on requests and the app doesn't allow you to request because no cars are abailable, how does surge work?!
> View attachment 3203


The surge is actually determined by potential requests. When many people have the rider app opened and ready to request and those potential requests exceed the number of nearby cars.


----------



## wisuber

No thanks, we don't do the drunk crowd


----------



## JaxBeachDriver




----------



## josolo

Seems to be unanimous.
www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/2qzbmh/anyone_elses_new_years_a_bust/
btw, people saying their town is X surge does not convert to anything.
It just means requesting a ride will cost more, ...and yes, you'll make more IF you get a ride.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

LoL. Hoboken NJ is at 7x right now. Those UberX drivers may finally make a liveable wage for a few minutes.


----------



## wisuber

Steady 3.0x for the last 10 minutes lol


----------



## unter ling

Hi everyone, thought you all might like to read this while you wait for a surge.

http://www.vox.com/2014/12/31/7475923/case-for-surge-pricing


----------



## unter ling

Also happy new year to all of you. It is just after 5pm here on new years day, weather is about 100 in you measurements and i am sitting here enjoying a nice cold beverage while reading your posts.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

3.3x. Switched the app on. Sat and waited. No pings. Then the surge just disappeared.


----------



## Tx rides

Sam M. said:


> No surge at all here in Austin. One pax told me earlier that Uber sent her an email saying beware surge times are between 12 and 2:30. She tells me, fk it bars are open till 3 tonight so what's the point.


----------



## Sam M.

Saw that


----------



## LookyLou

Now that I have had a few beers, I am ready to party.

If anyone tries to get in my car with a red cup or bottle tonight, I'm going to tell them they have to give it to me and I will down it before we take off.


----------



## Tx rides

Sam M. said:


> Saw that


Sorry @JaxBeachDriver didn't see that you'd already shared that


----------



## josolo

unter ling said:


> Hi everyone, thought you all might like to read this while you wait for a surge.
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2014/12/31/7475923/case-for-surge-pricing


Personally, I don't drive during surges. I hate it.
It kills off all requests in my area.

Plus, ...seriously, if uber gets away with it, you don't think other business's won't pick up the same business model?
It's not a good precedent to set.
Probably not a popular opinion around here I know but because other companies do it is why we've become accustomed to so many screwy fees and raw deals. Used to be, the customer is always right. Now we get what we get and can buy warranties for a little bit extra? Wut? (isn't it taken for granted that products supposed to work as advertised and be reliable? It used to be)

I'm just disappointed uber has too many drivers *and *have seemingly chased away the business with stuff like this.


----------



## unter ling

Tx rides said:


> Sorry @JaxBeachDriver didn't see that you'd already shared that


 Isnt it great to see uber looking after their partners


----------



## jaymaxx44

Uber Driver 007 said:


> LoL. Hoboken NJ is at 7x right now. Those UberX drivers may finally make a liveable wage for a few minutes.


For only 15 min now regular?


----------



## unter ling

josolo said:


> Personally, I don't drive during surges. I hate it.
> It kills all requests off in my area.
> 
> Plus, ...seriously, if uber gets away with it, you don't think other business's won't pick up the same business model?
> It's not a good precedent to set.
> Probably not a popular opinion around here I know but because other companies do it is why we've become accustomed to so many screwy fees and raw deals. Used to be, the customer is always right. Now we get what we get and can buy warranties for a little bit extra? Wut? (isn't it taken for granted that products supposed to work as advertised and be reliable? It used to be)
> 
> I'm just disappointed uber has too many drivers and have chased away the business with stuff like this.


I imagine that after the holloween surge prices and all the publicity every man and his dog joined uber hoping to make big money NYE


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Tx rides said:


> Sorry @JaxBeachDriver didn't see that you'd already shared that


Deserves repeating. ****in nasty ass piece of shit company.


----------



## thehappytypist

NJ is getting pretty crazy. Our current record high is x7.9. I'm disappointed in the non-crazy of NYC currently.


----------



## LookyLou

thehappytypist said:


> NJ is getting pretty crazy. Our current record high is x7.9. I'm disappointed in the non-crazy of NYC currently.


You watching on God View?


----------



## Just_in

Meanwhile it's the driver's who get's screwed again and again. Uber what a great company.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Steve French said:


> No surge at all in detroit tonight. Slow as a regular weeknight. I'm going home soon if no surge. No way am I driving these drunks home for $7 while potentially barfing in my car. I'll never do this again. We were told $1000. I'm at $70.


There is a an incredible consistency to UBER's way of dealing with its drivers everywhere in the world. They lie to them all.


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Deserves repeating. ****in nasty ass piece of shit company.


Such language JBD. Lol. Thats why i dont work for the cee u next tuesdays


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

unter ling said:


> Such language JBD. Lol. Thats why i dont work for the cee u next tuesdays


****s. You won't find me leading the Sunday school prayers, don't worry.

(Somehow spelling it is ok, but saying it is jaw dropping? My little old Scottish granny called everything a ****--usually cats because she was scared of them. That word doesn't have the same power over me as it seems to have over all of you.)


----------



## LookyLou

Yikes.


----------



## elelegido

unter ling said:


> Also happy new year to all of you. It is just after 5pm here on new years day, weather is about 100 in you measurements and i am sitting here enjoying a nice cold beverage while reading your posts.


Bladdy reepah!


----------



## Steve French

Tonight was my last night with Uber. 

All the hype for weeks. "Top drivers earned over $1000 last year". 

It's 1:40am on NYE and I am home how. ZERO surge all night in Detroit. My goal as I stated in another thread was to make $750. Somewhat modest compared to the $1000, and I planned on working ALL day. I expected $50 rides after midnight. Risking drunk drivers, barfers ... I expect to be compensated. My last pax was so drunk, insulting, and rude I was ready to toss him out and deal with the consequences (physical fight etc.) Luckily his friends were apologetic. I kept thinking I am not even getting surge pricing for this abuse. 

Here are my stats from today. 

14 hours driving. 9:30am - 1:30pm, and 4:30pm to 1:30am
225 miles, plus full tank of gas. $30. 

My earnings are $125.59. $10 in tips. I had two long rides just over $30. My earnings would have been $60 if I didn't get those two long rides. 

$9/hr, minus a tank of gas, and plenty of miles on my car. 

So long Uber ... I'll be sure to spread the word about how wonderful you are!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

I'm off to bed. Thanks for wasting my holiday with more empty promises, Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist

LookyLou said:


> You watching on God View?


Nah, we don't get access to that. We're tracking it via rider complaints.


----------



## Eric K

5.3x in Cleveland


----------



## unter ling

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm off to bed. Thanks for wasting my holiday with more empty promises, Uber.


Thanks for reaching out to us tonight, we value your feedback. Happy new year jdb.


----------



## unter ling

elelegido said:


> Bladdy reepah!


Yay more alcohol has arrived. Almost time for a barbeque


----------



## LookyLou

Steve French said:


> Tonight was my last night with Uber.
> 
> All the hype for weeks. "Top drivers earned over $1000 last year".
> 
> It's 1:40am on NYE and I am home how. ZERO surge all night in Detroit. My goal as I stated in another thread was to make $750. Somewhat modest compared to the $1000, and I planned on working ALL day. I expected $50 rides after midnight. Risking drunk drivers, barfers ... I expect to be compensated. My last pax was so drunk, insulting, and rude I was ready to toss him out and deal with the consequences (physical fight etc.) Luckily his friends were apologetic. I kept thinking I am not even getting surge pricing for this abuse.
> 
> Here are my stats from today.
> 
> 14 hours driving. 9:30am - 1:30pm, and 4:30pm to 1:30am
> 225 miles, plus full tank of gas. $30.
> 
> My earnings are $125.59. $10 in tips. I had two long rides just over $30. My earnings would have been $60 if I didn't get those two long rides.
> 
> $9/hr, minus a tank of gas, and plenty of miles on my car.
> 
> So long Uber ... I'll be sure to spread the word about how wonderful you are!


Sorry to hear it was such a bust for you. Good luck in the new year.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

Finally! NYC is at 6x for X; 5x for black. Post if you hit the jackpot.


----------



## Sydney Uber

thehappytypist said:


> Nah, we don't get access to that. We're tracking it via rider complaints.


I'm sorry you are witnessing all this about a company you work for. It would be better if Uber did a few things differently and improve the long term outlook for all stakeholders- not just their investors wanting a 3-5 year multiple return on their money.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

4.2. Logged back in.. Nothing so far


----------



## Tx rides

unter ling said:


> Isnt it great to see uber looking after their partners


Really. What the heck is their vision? Alienate customers with disposable income, AND alienate the drivers who can afford a decent ride and are sharp enough to maximize it? Simultaneously? Freaking brilliant! I should invest in this company!


----------



## Steve French

LookyLou said:


> Sorry to hear it was such a bust for you. Good luck in the new year.


Thanks... I have other things going on ... Uber was just a tiny piece of my pie


----------



## Tx rides

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Deserves repeating. ****in nasty ass piece of shit company.


Well aren't you a potty mouth tonight? LMAO! I see this gig has brought out a lot of happy hearts!


----------



## LookyLou

thehappytypist said:


> Nah, we don't get access to that. We're tracking it via rider complaints.


Awe, that is what I would call "Devil View".


----------



## Sydney Uber

Eric K said:


> 5.3x in Cleveland


So Eric, i guess you're one of the selected new drivers of Uber and member's of this forum who has driven along a road littered with the gold of Uber surge promises


----------



## rtaatl

Well we've definitely picked up here in ATL...lol


----------



## josolo

thehappytypist said:


> We're tracking it via rider complaints.


Nice. I think uber should actually listen to the complaints.

btw, thanks for being here.
...kind of a saving grace to me cuz Lord knows the random csrs and the uber promise mails don't offer any kind of camaraderie.


----------



## LookyLou

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Finally! NYC is at 6x for X; 5x for black. Post if you hit the jackpot.


So, it looks like the surge starts getting good around 2:00am finally. Gives me a little time to sober up a bit before the action starts.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

LookyLou said:


> So, it looks like the surge starts getting good around 2:00am finally. Gives me a little time to sober up a bit before the action starts.


Ours dissipated again.


----------



## thehappytypist

Sydney Uber said:


> I'm sorry you are witnessing all this about a company you work for. It would be better if Uber did a few things differently and improve the long term outlook for all stakeholders- not just their investors wanting a 3-5 year multiple return on their money.


No big deal, I'm not all offended or anything. Uber has problems, even we have to admit that.


----------



## LookyLou

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Ours dissipated again.


OK. I will have one more beer then.


----------



## Roogy

Seattle, started at 7:45 pm in bellevue. Drove 3.25 hrs, 8 fares, gross of $80. Qualified for the $35/hr guarantee so that should kick up the earnings a bit assuming they pay it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver




----------



## JaxBeachDriver

LookyLou said:


> OK. I will have one more beer then.


Cheers!


----------



## Just_in

My I phone is surging with email's right now from this forum


----------



## thehappytypist

josolo said:


> Nice. I think uber should actually listen to the complaints.
> 
> btw, thanks for being here.
> ...kind of a saving grace to me cuz Lord knows the random csrs and the uber promise mails don't offer any kind of camaraderie.


So far the official stance is we're standing our ground on the surge, except for first-timers.

We're all hands on deck tonight, it's a nice little break to peek in here and see what's up.


----------



## Aceves

Casandria said:


> Oh, my bad. Sowwy, I can't stand iPhone; I'm a Droider


Your a droider am sorry!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Just_in said:


> My I phone is surging with email's right now from this forum


Happy to help!

Turn off email notifications.


----------



## Just_in

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Turn off email notifications.


Naw it's o.k. Thanks.. I just hit the trash button.


----------



## Aceves

LookyLou said:


> I'm just chilling' in my car downing some beers that were left in my car earlier. Getting tuned up for the BIG record breaking surge that will come after midnight.


Drinking and Ubering now that's the way to ****en rock it. Happy new years


----------



## unter ling

Just_in said:


> My I phone is surging with email's right now from this forum


At least something is surging


----------



## Aceves

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 3204


Mother ****ers!!!


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Turn off email notifications.


I'm starting to think I need to find a replacement for "Happy to help!" It's worn out its welcome.


----------



## weidyli

A normal Friday and Saturday nights r better than NYE in DC


----------



## LookyLou

Aceves said:


> Drinking and Ubering now that's the way to ****en rock it. Happy new years


Don't worry. After I get done with my last Uber, I am going to get a Lyft to take me home.


----------



## Large

***** threw up in my car! ****!


----------



## weidyli

And so many cancelations, wasting my gas


----------



## unter ling

Large said:


> ***** threw up in my car! ****!


Please post photos, would like to see what she had for dinner.


----------



## LookyLou

All of Seattle finally surging at 2.9x to 5.1x at 12:30am.


----------



## Large

It was mostly out the window, stooped cleaned and off I went, pax fare was 18, 30$ tip so I'm done for the night!


----------



## Large

Mostly beer too tho


----------



## aaronford501

Finally something good.


----------



## jaymaxx44

Agree, the surges overall are BS.


----------



## Spanky

No surges in Weho, downtown, Santa Monica. Or San Fernando Valley and it's almost 1am. Last years we were surging since 10pm. Bullshit. Glad I stayed on the couch watching the app instead of risking my ass on this night for what I can make in one morning.


----------



## Austin

I'm in Greenville SC. Was out for about 12hrs today, what a busted night. Map was crazy full. Made $337 before 20%. Only reason I did that was my $167 surge fare at 8.9x and I got lucky with that. The guy wanted me to drop him at his house then drive his to buddies two buddies to a strip club after that. Without these surges, Uber wouldn't be worth it at all. Until a surge happens you don't make anything! But, I'm preaching to the choir, yall know what I'm talking about.


----------



## UberHammer

UberHammer said:


> Just under 3 hours since my post above. Only $48 more dollars gross in fares since. Sigh...


Called it quits at 3 AM, and had $262 total gross fares. So $60 from 3 PM to 9 PM ($10/hour), another $48 from 9 PM to midnight ($16/hr), and $154 from midnight to 3 AM ($51/hr).


----------



## Bully

Total bust in NYC. Got someone who dragged my ass to Queens. Got stuck there for an hour. There was a 'fake' surge 5x for Black/SUV that disappeared as soon as I came back to the city.

Never again. **** you Uber, you hyped the shit out of the NYE. Drivers were EVERYWHERE and you've done it in purpose to avoid surge and bad PR. We (drivers) were all looking at each other's cars to see if we had a PAX.... we were all empty. 

I knew this was going to happen since they kept spamming us with txt messages for the past few days but I was hoping I was going to be wrong. I didn't want to 'miss out' on anything.

First year in 5 years not celebrating NYE because of Uber. I'm sure some of you guys were able to snatch a fare at 5.0x but still - you probably represent less than 5% of the drivers that were on the road tonight. You're better off playing the lottery...


----------



## rtaatl

Our surge was only 1.6 for a short period of time....just getting in...9 runs overall for $388....not great, but not too bad considering I only used 1/4 of a tank of gas. Just so many cars on the road tonight, especially UberX.


----------



## 3MATX

Who knows a good lawyer? I'm starting to think we can sue uber for false advertisement and failing to provide their 20% worth in logistical assistance and app development and improvement. Phones never worked once here in austin tonight. Customers canceled when they couldn't get in touch. It was one large unmitigated disaster. Thanks uber for screwing up next months rent payment.


----------



## Neil Strong

Steve French said:


> Thanks... I have other things going on ... Uber was just a tiny piece of my pie


----------



## Uberdawg

weidyli said:


> A normal Friday and Saturday nights r better than NYE in DC


Same was true in Baton Rouge. This wasn't even a crappy weekend night. Don't know that I have ever made less on a weekend night than I did tonight.

12 fares for a net $227 from 7 to 3am. AWESOME


----------



## Neil Strong

Pretty sure uber used high surge(1.6 up to 8.5 lasting 25 minutes) to position drivers at about 1045pm in Ann Arbor/Ypsilanti, MI tonight. The two cities are right next to each other and both have large state colleges. Ypsilanti never has any cars or traffic and Ann Arbor typically has a lot of cars and a lot of traffic. 

I just started driving at 1015 and was smack dab in the center of Ypsilanti when the surge was on its way up at 4x. In the 20-25 minutes I was in the middle of this surge I got one ping and it canceled 2 seconds after I accepted. I checked the rider app every few minutes and there were only 3 cars including me and I could see about 5 deadheading from Ann arbor(about 6 miles from center to center).

The surge ended with no rides and so I left ypsilanti. On my way out of Ypsilanti with no surge I got 0 pings over 15 minutes.

I've always speculated that they do this from previous similar smaller scale experiences.

The bar rush at 2 only surged Ypsilanti up to 2x for a period of 15 minutes. Ann Arbor surged 3.3x for a period of 30 minutes which was the only surge of the night.

Anyone else expierience this in other cities?


----------



## Casandria

Has anyone had a large fare not show up on the pending invoice? It shows the $164.32 on the trips and completed, etc, but it isn't in the invoice like all the others. Does this mean the rider disputed it or the credit card was declined? How does Uber handle that sort of thing?


----------



## AintWorthIt

Louisville hit 8.9.....overall still a disappointing night. **** all this surge shit, raise our rates!


----------



## Neil Strong

Casandria said:


> Has anyone had a large fare not show up on the pending invoice? It shows the $164.32 on the trips and completed, etc, but it isn't in the invoice like all the others. Does this mean the rider disputed it or the credit card was declined? How does Uber handle that sort of thing?


I've heard sometimes larger than $100 trips get reviewed and sometimes delayed a week for payment


----------



## elelegido

2am now, been working 4 hours, $60 gross. Slower than any weeknight.


----------



## elelegido

Neil Strong said:


> Pretty sure uber used high surge(1.6 up to 8.5 lasting 25 minutes) to position drivers at about 1045pm in Ann Arbor/Ypsilanti, MI tonight. The two cities are right next to each other and both have large state colleges. Ypsilanti never has any cars or traffic and Ann Arbor typically has a lot of cars and a lot of traffic.
> 
> I just started driving at 1015 and was smack dab in the center of Ypsilanti when the surge was on its way up at 4x. In the 20-25 minutes I was in the middle of this surge I got one ping and it canceled 2 seconds after I accepted. I checked the rider app every few minutes and there were only 3 cars including me and I could see about 5 deadheading from Ann arbor(about 6 miles from center to center).
> 
> The surge ended with no rides and so I left ypsilanti. On my way out of Ypsilanti with no surge I got 0 pings over 15 minutes.
> 
> I've always speculated that they do this from previous similar smaller scale experiences.
> 
> The bar rush at 2 only surged Ypsilanti up to 2x for a period of 15 minutes. Ann Arbor surged 3.3x for a period of 30 minutes which was the only surge of the night.
> 
> Anyone else expierience this in other cities?


Yeah, both Uber and Lyft bombarded drivers with promises of huge earnings to get as many as possible out on the streets. Uber especially will have wanted to avoid huge surge bad publicity the next day. Looks like it worked.

The highest surge I've seen tonight is 2.5x. Lyft said it would raise surge cap to 5x but actual surge has only been 2x.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

I think I grossed almost $200 with both platforms over 7.5 hours working. not worth it. I got too many drunk ****s before 11pm and then was in an area I did not want to be at 1am..had drunk asshole assault my car. felt like getting out and giving uber bad publicity by a beatdown on the asshole, but I let the cop tackle his ass instead.


----------



## JOIsMyNameO

The lesson of the night: do whatever the opposite of whatever Uber texts and expect 1/4 - 1/3 of what they say you will make. Uber offered a guarantee in my area so we were flooded with cars. Text said "drivers can make up to $800+ this night." Made only $200 before expenses working until 4am - doesn't include any guarantee money I may be eligible for. Typical Friday or Saturday - Nothing special.


----------



## Lou W

Made $250 net for the day, $160 after midnight. The surge was up to 7.4x but the streets in downtown Orlando were blocked off. Usually not too big a deal but the phones weren't working most of the night had to rely on texts. Had to cancel several surge rides cause I couldn't find the pax or they me. Did get two rides over $70 but could have done much better if phones worked.


----------



## aaronford501

Ended up grossing about $505 tonight. That's 4pm - 7pm then 8pm - 4am. So 11 hours ($45/hr). 

Of course that's not a bad night. Nowhere close to what uber hyped. Halloween was so much better and less hassle (not as bad of traffic in Nashville). Highest surge I saw was 4.9. We had 6.5 on Halloween. I've done as good or better on regular Saturdays than what I did tonight. What a disappointment.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

3MATX said:


> Who knows a good lawyer? I'm starting to think we can sue uber for false advertisement and failing to provide their 20% worth in logistical assistance and app development and improvement. Phones never worked once here in austin tonight. Customers canceled when they couldn't get in touch. It was one large unmitigated disaster. Thanks uber for screwing up next months rent payment.


I'm pissed too but there's no grounds here whatsoever. I never once was specifically promised anything and the way their business model works was made clear. Everyone knows this can and will happen if there are too many drivers and not enough customers. This is not a viable job for someone who has to pay rent.


----------



## duggles

Well, home and settled for the rest of the night.

After 12:30am, Uber and Lyft surged and PT'd. Got one uber fare at 3x. When it was over the rate had dropped to 2x. So I stuck with Lyft which was 150-250%. Unfortunately, 3 rides made me wait forever and I had to take the cancel fee instead of the fare. This wasted some time. But I got a few decent fares. In total, about $150 from 1230a-3a. Ended one Lyft fare to find Uber at 4x but it immediately dropped to 2.2x and so Lyft was still better. Riders were mostly decent. No drunk assholes.


----------



## Lyft4uDC

im actually kind of wtf with lyft. they said guaranteed primetime yet I didn't see it in either rides. im hoping Saturday redeems this shitty new years eve. I made on new years what I make on a Saturday night. and less drunks too.


----------



## Jepseb

We should all go off line!!! Or at the very least give Uber some of their own medicine! Worst night then a regular night!


----------



## Jepseb

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> I'm pissed too but there's no grounds here whatsoever. I never once was specifically promised anything and the way their business model works was made clear. Everyone knows this can and will happen if there are too many drivers and not enough customers. This is not a viable job for someone who has to pay rent.


I'm with ya, sue, protest, something!!!


----------



## Anthonyx

I think we can all agree that enough time has passed over the past year...and I can safely say now that I don't trust UBER anymore. 

I don't care what they do after this point, even if they offer me or anyone $1000 for just being a partner...the Lyft tactics, fake surges, BS hype, journalist threats, self-driven car, and many, many others...but the cherry on top that sealed was the contradictory messages being sent to the passengers and drivers. 

I don't know about you, but once someone breaks that trust, you really can't go back. They're rotten on the inside and everything that comes out of their mouth is manipulative.


----------



## Anthonyx




----------



## anOzzieUber

Sydney Uber said:


> Contra Client $1560.00 (use of a 5 Bedroom, waterfront house on QLD Sunshine coast for 4 nights)


Sweet - let me know when you want me to come and stay


----------



## djnsmith7

So glad I stayed home. I had a hunch that it would be a waste. Uber didn't make a dime off me or my luxury SUV today.


----------



## Anthonyx

Jepseb said:


> I'm with ya, sue, protest, something!!!


It aint worth it. They're 40 billion strong. If everyone on this forum stops driving, it will quickly fill up with others.

Just cut your losses, get in touch with journalists and show them the messages we got about all the "money". It's clear as sky that the tactics were geared to fool drivers to get out tonight while advising the passengers to be smarter...in the end, you and I got punked!! They made their money.

Cut your losses and be done with it. If you're really motivated, reach out to journalists. Those articles from passengers about the crazy surges is the reason behind tonight's trick on us. As for me, I am not going to lie to myself like gambler addicts do saying "wait, it'll get better and I'll get lucky". Not after what happened tonight.


----------



## Spencer Walker

L.A. here - 10 rides - 9:00pm - 2:40am = Total payout $82.10

Just started driving shortly before Christmas, and so far, I can't see any value in this.


----------



## elelegido

Anthonyx said:


> I think we can all agree that enough time has passed over the past year...and I can safely say now that I don't trust UBER anymore.
> 
> I don't care what they do after this point, even if they offer me or anyone $1000 for just being a partner...the Lyft tactics, fake surges, BS hype, journalist threats, self-driven car, and many, many others...but the cherry on top that sealed was the contradictory messages being sent to the passengers and drivers.
> 
> I don't know about you, but once someone breaks that trust, you really can't go back. They're rotten on the inside and everything that comes out of their mouth is manipulative.


It's like the cry wolf fable. Promising huge earnings this NYE to get the streets flooded with drivers but a lot will remember tonight and not believe the hype next 4th of July, or Memorial Day, or any other "big" night.

It just so happened I had nothing better to do this particular NYE so it doesn't bother me too much that I made $90 on a night which was going to be "off the charts", " biggest night in the company's history" etc etc, but I feel sorry for those who gave up their night to go out driving in exchange for Monday night money.


----------



## Large

Lol Monday nights are better plus Monday nights usually don't cause vomit


----------



## elelegido

Large said:


> Lol Monday nights are better plus Monday nights usually don't cause vomit


Yeah, Monday nights I'll gross 3 times as much.


----------



## pako garcia

Ok ok
I admit it i did not make tons of money as i was expecting
But who cares? The important think is that we hrlp 1000s of poor drunk pax to save a lot of money and to get in home with safe


----------



## fargonaz

djnsmith7 said:


> So glad I stayed home. I had a hunch that it would be a waste. Uber didn't make a dime off me or my luxury SUV today.


How did you make the decision? Did you drive last NYE? Just curious, anything that might help to make sense of the market(rideshare-driver) would be appreciated.

Obviously, I'm sorry I wasted any time at all this NYE. And the F'ing ASSHOLES, more in 2 hours than previous 3 months.

Umm, I had more nice PAX, I need to spot assholes better.


----------



## Roogy

Seattle, final tally was 15 fares for a gross of $169, my cut would be $124, for approx 6 hours of driving. IF Uber makes good on their guarantees, then by my calculations they will add ~$76 to the gross number, or ~$60 to the net number. I will be watching my pay statements closely to make sure an amount in that ballpark gets added. What are the odds?


----------



## Jepseb

Anthonyx said:


> I think we can all agree that enough time has passed over the past year...and I can safely say now that I don't trust UBER anymore.
> 
> I don't care what they do after this point, even if they offer me or anyone $1000 for just being a partner...the Lyft tactics, fake surges, BS hype, journalist threats, self-driven car, and many, many others...but the cherry on top that sealed was the contradictory messages being sent to the passengers and drivers.
> 
> I don't know about you, but once someone breaks that trust, you really can't go back. They're rotten on the inside and everything that comes out of their mouth is manipulative.


AGREED!!!!!!!


----------



## gantavya

I drove from 7.30PM to 3AM in San Francisco and I made $142. That is before Uber fee, and all other expenses. I never saw so many Uber and Lyft cars on the road. When I looked at the passenger app, there were at least 8 cars around me at any given time. NYE surge was a joke. It started surging only after 12.30 PM and max surge that I saw was 3.0X, that too was for few minutes and in the area with heaviest traffic, virtually unreachable. Mostly the surge was in the range of 1.3X to 1.5X in many areas. Very few areas had 2.0X surge.


----------



## UberNewbie99

I made $350 over 8 hours. The biggest surge I saw in my area was 8.7x at 12.15am. My biggest fare was around $180 at 4.5x from long beach. No 70/per hour like uber said but not that bad I guess.


----------



## Uber Driver 007

I think NYE was pre-planned hype and one of the biggest slaps on the drivers faces. Uber masterminded the NYE hype to bring redemption for themselves with the riders. They wanted to please the riders with minimum surges and unlimited cars so they can do a press release and say 'we do care'. Their plan worked. There shouldn't be much negative (surge) press coming Uber's way from NYE. 

Again, let's be clear ... for most of us ... surge / no surge wasn't the issue ... it was the lies Uber fed every driver for 2 days to lure them out at wee hours of the night to make minimum wage.


----------



## newboldterri

caspiy257 said:


> Happy New Year!!!


I dont know why you all are so upset. Happy 2015. i had surge pricing all night my best was for 15 miles and my net was $211.00


----------



## newboldterri

newboldterri said:


> I dont know why you all are so upset. Happy 2015. i had surge pricing all night my best was for 15 miles and my net was $211.00


but i will say UBER ****ed up tonight cause i could not find some riders and had to canel cause UBER's phones were overloaded


----------



## Killeen Ubur

newboldterri said:


> I dont know why you all are so upset. Happy 2015. i had surge pricing all night my best was for 15 miles and my net was $211.00


In joy your new rating 1 star


----------



## Nick3946

Killeen Ubur said:


> In joy your new rating 1 star


So true... I wonder what our ratings will be now.


----------



## Sydney Uber

anOzzieUber said:


> Sweet - let me know when you want me to come and stay


We've just worked out the dates, heading up in 2 weeks after the peak rental period ends. Bit of a Bus man's holiday for me though. Decided to leave Sydney around 4pm and drive overnight and see if the kids cope with that better (all under 7). May be the last time i attempt a drive like this!


----------



## Killeen Ubur

Nick3946 said:


> So true... I wonder what our ratings will be now.


It sucks I hate it. Were out there busting ass and your rating go's lower LOL Just because I get a bad pak..Got one yesterday she got hit by a car while riding her bicycle. Had a head injury she was acting weird as shit can't wait to see that rating LOL


----------



## Sydney Uber

pako garcia said:


> Ok ok
> I admit it i did not make tons of money as i was expecting
> But who cares? The important think is that we hrlp 1000s of poor drunk pax to save a lot of money and to get in home with safe


You should rename yourself "Saint Pako Garcia".


----------



## Samename

To add injury to insult now after showing enough drivers to cover NYE demand, the next few months will be record saturation.


----------



## Raider

I got a new iPhone 6 +earlier in the day and i just got so busy playing with it i didn't bother to go drive...it was fun, eventful, quiet night at home..  hope yall made some good money and saw some upskirts


----------



## John_in_kc

Netted over 400 last night not sure how much over since I aint breaking out x and xl.


----------



## Steve French

I am still pissed off about last night. I don't understand why uber didn't do a modest surge of 2 or 3x between 12:30 and 2:30 am. They emailed all pax and said it's coming. 

I talked to pax earlier in the day and told them to expect the surge obviously. They said of course... they would gladly pay for it since it's such a great deal still. 

I also got my lyft report today.... $23 for 14 hours. At least I got slave labor wage from uber.


----------



## elelegido

Uber Driver 007 said:


> Again, let's be clear ... for most of us ... surge / no surge wasn't the issue ... it was the lies Uber fed every driver for 2 days to lure them out at wee hours of the night to make minimum wage.


Untruths
Bring
Exceptional
Revenue

...for us! Thanks, peons!
Signed,
Travis


----------



## elelegido

Roogy said:


> Seattle, final tally was 15 fares for a gross of $169, my cut would be $124, for approx 6 hours of driving. IF Uber makes good on their guarantees, then by my calculations they will add ~$76 to the gross number, or ~$60 to the net number. I will be watching my pay statements closely to make sure an amount in that ballpark gets added. What are the odds?


You may well have to jump through hoops, but Uber doesn't charge for those. Yet


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

tatatoothie said:


> A quik summary of my last 5 hours:
> 3 riders (of which one gave me cash instead of using the app, which I like), 3 cancellations (2 by the same guy), 2 request that magically disappeared after I accepted, and 2 that I didn't accept because they were too far away. I've learned that when the app says the rider is 10 minutes away, they're usually closer to 20 or 25.


Be careful doing that. It's illegal. The only reason they are not locking us up is because we don't accept payment it's app based. If you don't have credentials to be a licensed cab turn it down or you turn into a *********. If you get caught by undercover cop you can be in huge trouble and fines. Turn down any payments of cash. Use the app, Tips are fine but not to cover entire trip. FYI.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

LookyLou said:


> Now that I have had a few beers, I am ready to party.
> 
> If anyone tries to get in my car with a red cup or bottle tonight, I'm going to tell them they have to give it to me and I will down it before we take off.


And your driving? Lol


----------



## Uberette

I wised up early and celebrated the New Year with the hubby at home. Anyway, they shoot off guns at midnight in Chicago and I didn't want to be out after 10pm anyway.


----------



## RobRoanoke

Roanoke VA....Very quiet - no pings between 7 and 9 p.m. Got my first ping at 9:23 p.m. and it never let up until 4 a.m. I did 12 rides total - one was a 43 mile trip so I had to get back from that one. 

Only had one no-show. Not nearly as raucous as the college crowd on Dec. 23 last week.

I did have a passenger who puked out the window and it froze onto the rear passenger door - so I had to do a little toxic waste management telling passengers to use the other door - until I was able to get it cleaned up this morning!

Had a couple of daylight runs on New Years' Eve also - so it looks like I cleared about $200 plus $30 in tips.

(I have already had my first "go fetch my car downtown" ride this morning!)


----------



## ElectroFuzz

It was interesting to see the whole valley surge
after midnight even thought cars were everywhere.
This whole "surge is automated" thing is just BS.
It is now clear that Uber does whatever it feels like with the surge.

Obviously Uber is not here to please drivers.
Passengers are much more important.
But the most important is their investors (the real partners)
Uber was shooting at a big goal.
It was out to prove to the investors that they can grow 1000% annually.
Last year they made $10 million on NYE
This year they were talking about $100 million.
It will be interesting to see if they made it.

If they did, they could raise more money and expand, further
increase their evaluation to maybe $80 billion or even higher.
That is what they care about.
That is the $$$ that will go into their pockets.
Drivers?... really not important as long as you can get them
on the road when you want to.
Will they eventually run out of drivers?... probably but it looks like
there is plenty of supply, at least until the IPO..... after that?.... who cares
the $$$ will be already in their pockets.

All in all it was a regular day for me, maybe slightly higher.
I did most of the money during the day.


----------



## centralFLFuber

Its 2015...a New Year...time for a NEW CAREER

Turn OFF ur APP...STOP DRIVING FOR THESE F*CKERS!

ITS A GREAT TIME FOR DRIVERS TO TELL UBER F*CK U

WITHOUT U THE DRIVERS WHO OWN THE CARS UBER HAS NOTHING WITHOUT U

LET THEM KNOW IT....STOP DRIVING/WORKING FOR 'THEM"!!!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

painfreepc said:


> From 9pm to 3am let's see if you all are still taking shit.


Who was correct and who bought into the Fuber lie?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

The nerve...


----------



## wisuber

Watched the rider app here and saw surges in the 5 and 6 range from 12:30-2:30 in the downtown area, cars got pinged as soon as they showed up. Hopefully those drivers made some ching.


----------



## Aceves

No matter how big a company gets when you have this many unhappy employees it will catch up with them and quality will suffer.
Uber thinks they are untouchable and can treat us like dogs by all the false promises but reality will set in maybe not right away but sooner or later their pride will be there downfall.


----------



## Goober

I worked a shitload of hours and did as well as a decent Friday 

What was impressive, was that there wasn't a lot of downtime, despite the plethora of cars...

UberXL and SUV Surged quite a bit...

I think it is important to consider that UberX wasn't available last year in most markets, and NYE is a night when people like to be fancy and "splurge"...you don't want to drink champagne in a prius..

Saw DT minneapolis hit X5.7 surges....while I was stuck in short-trip-St. Paul....then I had a few beefy surges cancel on me! FML

The worst part is that the next MONTH is guaranteed to suck while all these new drivers feel out Uber for themselves.



thehappytypist said:


> Nah, we don't get access to that. We're tracking it via rider complaints.


I hope you get at least time and a half for doing these shifts!!! Did you notice that more people took Uber Black/SUV that normally tend to take UberX?


----------



## thehappytypist

Goober said:


> I hope you get at least time and a half for doing these shifts!!! Did you notice that more people took Uber Black/SUV that normally tend to take UberX?


99% of the people working last night/early morning were on overtime (very few of us work nights normally - if you wanna hear back fast, send an email during the morning/afternoon). We actually had a lot of fun, so I have no complaints about working late lol. I will say our queues are reflecting what you guys experienced - not nearly as many emails coming in as we'd expected. Even today after everyone is sober, it's not even 10% as busy as we were expecting. Upside is that responses are going to be very timely today.

I haven't heard any stats but if comm ops puts any up, I'll post them here.


----------



## Bully

thehappytypist said:


> 99% of the people working last night/early morning were on overtime (very few of us work nights normally - if you wanna hear back fast, send an email during the morning/afternoon). We actually had a lot of fun, so I have no complaints about working late lol. I will say our queues are reflecting what you guys experienced - not nearly as many emails coming in as we'd expected. Even today after everyone is sober, it's not even 10% as busy as we were expecting. Upside is that responses are going to be very timely today.
> 
> I haven't heard any stats but if comm ops puts any up, I'll post them here.


I feel like people are starting to boycott Uber too.


----------



## Goober

Bully said:


> I feel like people are starting to boycott Uber too.


Lots of pax had alternative plans to avoid surge!!!

Lots of pax were surprised at the lack of surge!


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Bully said:


> I feel like people are starting to boycott Uber too.


Not necessarily boycotting...just getting smarter about depending on Fuber during potential surge times. They will still use UberX for the $5 trips to the drug store.


----------



## Casandria

Hubby's last fare was a big one and they puked in the back seat. We have a car with heated and ventilated seats and couldn't find anyone to clean it at 4am or today being New Years and we're hoping that the bowl game this weekend will salvage some of the dismal NYE so we had to clean it ourselves. No small task given the type of seats. Had to remove the entire back seat and the leather covers. Not sure how much Uber will give us since we cleaned it up ourselves, but it took 3 hours and we had to shampoo the carpet, too. Definitely won't be doing NYE again and if we weren't facing homelessness, we wouldn't even be doing this at all anymore. 

I really think it's crappy of them to play both sides of the fence by telling partners to get on the road and telling riders to not be requesting cars at the same time they're telling drivers to be available.


----------



## unter ling

Casandria said:


> Hubby's last fare was a big one and they puked in the back seat. We have a car with heated and ventilated seats and couldn't find anyone to clean it at 4am or today being New Years and we're hoping that the bowl game this weekend will salvage some of the dismal NYE so we had to clean it ourselves. No small task given the type of seats. Had to remove the entire back seat and the leather covers. Not sure how much Uber will give us since we cleaned it up ourselves, but it took 3 hours and we had to shampoo the carpet, too. Definitely won't be doing NYE again and if we weren't facing homelessness, we wouldn't even be doing this at all anymore.
> 
> I really think it's crappy of them to play both sides of the fence by telling partners to get on the road and telling riders to not be requesting cars at the same time they're telling drivers to be available.


Thats one of the worst thing about uber, they tell so many lies and prey on people that really need to make some extra money


----------



## elelegido

Casandria said:


> I really think it's crappy of them to play both sides of the fence by telling partners to get on the road and telling riders to not be requesting cars at the same time they're telling drivers to be available.


You wouldn't pick up a dog turd that you found on the street and then say, "oooh, I don't like this! It's horrible!"

Life experience has taught you to disregard the turd. Of course, the turd does have its uses; it could be used to fertilize a garden, for example. But most people would recognize the turd for, well, being shitty.

Of course, the street turd is an analogy for Uber. Soon, drivers will learn to disregard Uber's promises just as they learned to disregard crap. The problem is, how to stop new drivers buying into the BS and having to find out through experience like most here.

We need a reporter to help with this.


----------



## Uberdawg

I really think it's crappy of them to play both sides of the fence by telling partners to get on the road and telling riders to not be requesting cars at the same time they're telling drivers to be available.[/QUOTE said:


> This really is the biggest of the bullshit. My driver email is receiving messages about how busy it will be from 12:30 to 2:30 and beyond and my rider email is receiving messages to avoid 12:30 to 2:30 so they don't have to pay surge fares.
> 
> Anyone can be wrong about how busy a particular time or night will be but it seems like Uber virtually set this one up.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Many times I was looking at the rider app and it said no uberx available.


----------



## unter ling

elelegido said:


> You wouldn't pick up a dog turd that you found on the street and then say, "oooh, I don't like this! It's horrible!"
> 
> Life experience has taught you to disregard the turd. Of course, the turd does have its uses; it could be used to fertilize a garden, for example. But most people would recognize the turd for, well, being shitty.
> 
> Of course, the street turd is an analogy for Uber. Soon, drivers will learn to disregard Uber's promises just as they learned to disregard the turd. The problem is, how to stop new drivers buying into the BS and having to find out through experience like most here.
> 
> We need a reporter to help with this.


Unfortunately, as the saying goes there is a sucker born every minute. What uber is doing reminds me of amway and the multi level marketing schemes that were around years ago. I wonder if drivers will make uber account for their actions or will it come down to govt regulations and tax


----------



## observer

Sooooo, instead of


elelegido said:


> You wouldn't pick up a dog turd that you found on the street and then say, "oooh, I don't like this! It's horrible!"
> 
> Life experience has taught you to disregard the turd. Of course, the turd does have its uses; it could be used to fertilize a garden, for example. But most people would recognize the turd for, well, being shitty.
> 
> Of course, the street turd is an analogy for Uber. Soon, drivers will learn to disregard Uber's promises just as they learned to disregard the turd. The problem is, how to stop new drivers buying into the BS and having to find out through experience like most here.
> 
> We need a reporter to help with this.


Reporters won't care. Ubers drivers problems are not newsworthy. Unless a bunch of drivers get together and protest. You need to get together with 75-100 drivers and organize a protest caravan/parade something that will catch the attention of newspapers or tv news. One or two drivers complaining won't be enough.

Let your friends know how Uber is. Spread the word on twitter, FB etc.

Most importantly, STOP working for Uber!!!


----------



## Goober

unter ling said:


> Unfortunately, as the saying goes there is a sucker born every minute. What uber is doing reminds me of amway and the multi level marketing schemes that were around years ago. I wonder if drivers will make uber account for their actions or will it come down to govt regulations and tax


The over-stated earnings definitely stink of MLM schemes, without the pyramid-chain...

bet is they'll clean it up before they go public....by then they'll be a household name with realistic earnings-expectations...I would venture to guess that rideshare insurance will also be widely available...


----------



## Ubermanpt

Maybe send those two emails to a reporter. Sure some reporter would love to do a story on the plight of uber drivers. With the ipo coming up some negative press on the drivers could maybe cause some change. Just a thought
They care about money and negative stories before ipo time could cause some issues. And there is always a reporter for both sides


----------



## elelegido

unter ling said:


> Unfortunately, as the saying goes there is a sucker born every minute. What uber is doing reminds me of amway and the multi level marketing schemes that were around years ago. I wonder if drivers will make uber account for their actions or will it come down to govt regulations and tax


I don't know about regulations. Uber encouraging drivers to satisfy surges while at the same time discouraging riders from creating the surges in the first place is definitely immoral and unethical, but not illegal.


----------



## Goober

observer said:


> Sooooo, instead of
> 
> Reporters won't care. Ubers drivers problems are not newsworthy. Unless a bunch of drivers get together and protest. You need to get together with 75-100 drivers and organize a protest caravan/parade something that will catch the attention of newspapers or tv news. One or two drivers complaining won't be enough.
> 
> Let your friends know how Uber is. Spread the word on twitter, FB etc.
> 
> Most importantly, STOP working for Uber!!!


A ten-minute protest after 12AM would be devastating NYE


----------



## observer

Goober said:


> A ten-minute protest after 12AM would be devastating NYE


That will never happen. Only a very minute amount of drivers would consider it. There is no unity among drivers.


----------



## elelegido

observer said:


> Sooooo, instead of
> 
> Reporters won't care. Ubers drivers problems are not newsworthy.


Not so:

http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/

The media picked up this story of a driver who was punitively dismissed for Tweeting about Uber. It got huge press attention and Uber had to backtrack and rehire him


----------



## elelegido

newboldterri said:


> I dont know why you all are so upset. Happy 2015. i had surge pricing all night my best was for 15 miles and my net was $211.00


Welcome to the forum! You and Desert Driver are going to get on extremely well with each other


----------



## Uberdawg

elelegido said:


> I don't know about regulations. Uber encouraging drivers to satisfy surges while at the same time discouraging riders from creating the surges in the first place is definitely immoral and unethical, but not illegal.


I think the main point here is that this is our *"partner"* sending out these emails. How long do you work with a partner that increases his profits while he has his hand in your pocket.

I was one of the bigger sunshine pumpers for Uber since I joined in September. I thought many of the nega-ubers on this board were full of shit. The things I have personally seen as an Uber driver and an Uber rider have made me rethink my position some. This is a super concept and could be a great deal for everyone where all *"partners"* would thrive. But if you continually abuse and misuse your *"partners"*, especially the ones that actually give a damn and care, your company will begin to rot from within.


----------



## observer

elelegido said:


> Not so:
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/ellenhuet/2014/10/30/uber-driver-firing-policy/
> 
> The media picked up this story of a driver who was punitively dismissed for Tweeting about Uber. It got huge press attention and Uber had to backtrack and rehire him


Yes, but that story is about drivers that were fired for talking about Uber. Uber was trying to censor them. That is a much more interesting story to the press than drivers complaining about not getting paid enough.

It wouldn't hurt to try though. Maybe if a bunch of drivers sent messages to ONE reporter. They might take up the issue. Someone like Sarah Lacy with Pando might be interested.


----------



## elelegido

Uberdawg said:


> But if you continually abuse and misuse your *"partners"*, especially the ones that actually give a damn and care, your company will begin to rot from within.


The taxi industry and the trucking industry to name just two, have been around for 100+ years. They're both renowned for treating their drivers like shit. But they're still here.

Then along comes Uber. It's been said before, say hi to the new boss; he's just like the old boss.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

thehappytypist said:


> 99% of the people working last night/early morning were on overtime (very few of us work nights normally - if you wanna hear back fast, send an email during the morning/afternoon). We actually had a lot of fun, so I have no complaints about working late lol. I will say our queues are reflecting what you guys experienced - not nearly as many emails coming in as we'd expected. Even today after everyone is sober, it's not even 10% as busy as we were expecting. Upside is that responses are going to be very timely today.
> 
> I haven't heard any stats but if comm ops puts any up, I'll post them here.


Man. I like you, but it pisses me off to know that one side of the business gets treated humanely, and the most lucrative side is treated like utter shit


----------



## painfreepc

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Who was correct and who bought into the Fuber lie?


In my 13 years in the transportation industry, this was the worst NYE ever, I actually did better from 5am to 10am this morning, than I did working for NYE, what the hell, at 12:30am this morning every area around Hollywood had a surge except Hollywood.

Note, it's still busy out here.


----------



## Uberdawg

elelegido said:


> The taxi industry and the trucking industry to name just two, have been around for 100+ years. They're both renowned for treating their drivers like shit. But they're still here.
> 
> Then along comes Uber. It's been said before, say hi to the new boss; he's just like the old boss.


The trucking companies and the taxi companies own the equipment so their *"employees"* were at their mercy (but even that is changing in the trucking industry for sure). Uber owns an app so their *"partners"* have choices that employees may not. If enough of Ubers better *"partners"* choose another partnership, Uber is left with whatever it can get, more borderline cars and drivers. Say hello to rot.


----------



## elelegido

Uberdawg said:


> The trucking companies and the taxi companies own the equipment so their *"employees"* were at their mercy (but even that is changing in the trucking industry for sure). Uber owns an app so their *"partners"* have choices that employees may not. If enough of Ubers better *"partners"* choose another partnership, Uber is left with whatever it can get, more borderline cars and drivers. Say hello to rot.


There are lots of owner/operators, just like us, in both the taxi and trucking industries, who rely on one or two companies to give them fares / miles. Our situation is very similar to theirs in many ways


----------



## djnsmith7

fargonaz said:


> How did you make the decision? Did you drive last NYE? Just curious, anything that might help to make sense of the market(rideshare-driver) would be appreciated.
> 
> Obviously, I'm sorry I wasted any time at all this NYE. And the F'ing ASSHOLES, more in 2 hours than previous 3 months.
> 
> Umm, I had more nice PAX, I need to spot assholes better.


With all the times I've been screwed with the Guarantees & being able to spot Uber's Hype Train, it was an easy decision. I could just tell it wasn't going to be as advertised & didn't want buyer's remorse for the umpteenth time. So, I stayed home & enjoyed my NYE.


----------



## elelegido

djnsmith7 said:


> With all the times I've been screwed with the Guarantees & being able to spot Uber's Hype Train, it was an easy decision. I could just tell it wasn't going to be as advertised & didn't want buyer's remorse for the umpteenth time. So, I stayed home & enjoyed my NYE.


Right, the phrases "off the charts!", "biggest/more than ever!" in Uber translate roughly to "don't bother" in English.


----------



## djnsmith7

^Exactly!


----------



## Uberdawg

elelegido said:


> There are lots of owner/operators, just like us, in both the taxi and trucking industries, who rely on one or two companies to give them fares / miles. Our situation is very similar to theirs in many ways


Agreed, however, the key words are owner/operators. They are in the same position we are in. They own the equipment. They can choose to work that equipment for another company if they can get better rates/benefits etc..., they can choose to work the equipment in another manner, they can sell the equipment and enter another profession. If you don't own the equipment, you are simply an employee and your choices are far fewer. Uber owns nothing but an app. If their owner/operators choose to take their football and go home, who answers the pings from the app?

Trucking companies for sure have had to change practices because of competition for talent. Ads all over about guaranteed rates, be home at night, improved quality of life etc... Quality Uber drivers are not an endless supply. Run enough of your quality drivers off and your "5 star experience" becomes less attainable. I get more and more complaints from riders about the quality of their drivers, vehicles, language skills, service and city knowledge (sounds like what they said abut cabs when I started). Uber has only been here six months and I have only worked 4 of those but I used to never hear anything negative about Uber when I began. Now, not so much.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Aceves said:


> No matter how big a company gets when you have this many unhappy employees it will catch up with them and quality will suffer.
> Uber thinks they are untouchable and can treat us like dogs by all the false promises but reality will set in maybe not right away but sinner or later thier pride will be there downfall.


Really?! Walmart, Disney, ATT?


Ubermanpt said:


> Maybe send those two emails to a reporter. Sure some reporter would love to do a story on the plight of uber drivers. With the ipo coming up some negative press on the drivers could maybe cause some change. Just a thought
> They care about money and negative stories before ipo time could cause some issues. And there is always a reporter for both sides


Uber has had so much negative press, nobody cares. They like the model. They like the service. Nobody gives a shit about those of us stupid enough to work for them.


----------



## elelegido

Uberdawg said:


> Agreed, however, the key words are owner/operators. They are in the same position we are in. They own the equipment. They can choose to work that equipment for another company if they can get better rates/benefits etc..., they can choose to work the equipment in another manner, they can sell the equipment and enter another profession. If you don't own the equipment, you are simply an employee and your choices are far fewer. Uber owns nothing but an app. If their owner/operators choose to take their football and go home, who answers the pings from the app?
> 
> Trucking companies for sure have had to change practices because of competition for talent. Ads all over about guaranteed rates, be home at night, improved quality of life etc... Quality Uber drivers are not an endless supply. Run enough of your quality drivers off and your "5 star experience" becomes less attainable. I get more and more complaints from riders about the quality of their drivers, vehicles, language skills, service and city knowledge (sounds like what they said abut cabs when I started). Uber has only been here six months and I have only worked 4 of those but I used to never hear anything negative about Uber when I began. Now, not so much.


I hope you're right and they do wise up that treating contractors better is better business sense.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Not necessarily boycotting...just getting smarter about depending on Fuber during potential surge times. They will still use UberX for the $5 trips to the drug store.


Unless we stop providing $5 trips to the drug store.


----------



## thehappytypist

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Man. I like you, but it pisses me off to know that one side of the business gets treated humanely, and the most lucrative side is treated like utter shit


Yeah, I can't disagree. It's not fair. I've been in the IC shoes a few times before and somehow it never ends up with the contractor getting ahead.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Casandria said:


> Hubby's last fare was a big one and they puked in the back seat. We have a car with heated and ventilated seats and couldn't find anyone to clean it at 4am or today being New Years and we're hoping that the bowl game this weekend will salvage some of the dismal NYE so we had to clean it ourselves. No small task given the type of seats. Had to remove the entire back seat and the leather covers. Not sure how much Uber will give us since we cleaned it up ourselves, but it took 3 hours and we had to shampoo the carpet, too. Definitely won't be doing NYE again and if we weren't facing homelessness, we wouldn't even be doing this at all anymore.
> 
> I really think it's crappy of them to play both sides of the fence by telling partners to get on the road and telling riders to not be requesting cars at the same time they're telling drivers to be available.


Just create your own invoice...you are after all a private contractor


----------



## Longarm

unter ling said:


> Unfortunately, as the saying goes there is a sucker born every minute.


 Unter I don't think it's fair to call people who want to earn extra money with a low barrier to entry "suckers". Am I a sucker if I believe my significant other will be faithful and then cheats? Let's not blame the victims here, Uber flat-out misrepresented the situation to drivers thus building false hope. I have screenshots of the driver app showing one surge % while the pax app showed a much lower one. Was that designed to keep drivers on the road while showing a more reasonable surge rate to pax? Uber has a lot to answer for. Unfortunately, I believe they feel they don't have to answer to us, their "partners".


----------



## elelegido

gantavya said:


> I drove from 7.30PM to 3AM in San Francisco and I made $142. That is before Uber fee, and all other expenses. I never saw so many Uber and Lyft cars on the road. When I looked at the passenger app, there were at least 8 cars around me at any given time. NYE surge was a joke. It started surging only after 12.30 PM and max surge that I saw was 3.0X, that too was for few minutes and in the area with heaviest traffic, virtually unreachable. Mostly the surge was in the range of 1.3X to 1.5X in many areas. Very few areas had 2.0X surge.


After steadily grumbling throughout the course of the night, I ended up grossing a decent amount. Not great, but the same as any other week night. It all kicked off around 5am with a couple of airport runs followed by several rides of shame from around 7 to 9am on 2x surges / PT.

The rides of shame were funny. For (my own) entertainment purposes I asked them all, "So.... is your night just ending or your day just beginning?".

The guys were probably replaying in their mind banging the hottie they picked up at the bar/club "Just ending, dude! Awesome night. I'm going home"

The girls sounded insulted. "Huh? Just beginning of course!"

Riiight, you always leave your house at 8am in heels and miniskirt.


----------



## UBERbldc

Things were OK on UBER Black and SUV last night. I did $600 plus last night and it has been good today with the NHL Winter Classic at National's Park.


----------



## cyb3rpunk

There was pretty much no surge pricing in SF, i value my services and won't work on NYE for cheap, therefore turned my app off and went home.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Longarm said:


> Am I a sucker if I believe my significant other will be faithful and then cheats?


If your significant other continues to cheat on you and you continue to buy into the lies because you WANT to believe them... then yes you are a sucker. How many lies and has truths does Fuber have to tell any of us before we learn our lesson?


----------



## MikeB

It is not only Uber who touted "Biggest night of the year" to drivers in emails and text messages. It is also Lyft. They stated that the surges would be 4x, meaning that a driver would make 5 times of a normal fare. Right after 7pm last night in San Francisco Lyft was showing 0.5 Prime time in the eastern part of the City pretty much non-stop. I had my Lyft app on and was sitting in the middle of that area for half an hour without any pings. Then I moved and saw another Lyft driver, so I asked her how many requests she received within the last hour. She replied: "One".

This morning Lyft sent me my yesterday earnings statement, also known as "Driver Daily Summary":

Time in driver mode: 4 hrs, 9 min
Ride payments: $53.54
Tips: $1.00
Lyft fees: - $10.70
*Your earnings:* *$43.84*


----------



## elelegido

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If your significant other continues to cheat on you and you continue to buy into the lies because you WANT to believe them... then yes you are a sucker. How many lies and has truths does Fuber have to tell any of us before we learn our lesson?


Agreed, but there is a third option other than buying into the BS or quitting.

I know that I can make $x on UberLyft per week. I just ignore the UberLyftSpeak and plod along, putting many hours in and collecting a reasonable amount of money in absolute terms. But I'm dropping them both like hot potatoes the moment something better comes along.


----------



## observer

Longarm said:


> Unter I don't think it's fair to call people who want to earn extra money with a low barrier to entry "suckers". Am I a sucker if I believe my significant other will be faithful and then cheats? Let's not blame the victims here, Uber flat-out misrepresented the situation to drivers thus building false hope. I have screenshots of the driver app showing one surge % while the pax app showed a much lower one. Was that designed to keep drivers on the road while showing a more reasonable surge rate to pax? Uber has a lot to answer for. Unfortunately, I believe they feel they don't have to answer to us, their "partners".


I wonder if that could be construed as false advertising and fraud to consumers.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Electrofuzz, what tune do I sing your posts to? It is all nicely laid out into verses. Blank prose if you will Has a nice rhythm.


----------



## ReviTULize

Dismal night for me in Tulsa, OK


----------



## elelegido

observer said:


> I wonder if that could be construed as false advertising and fraud to consumers.


Could be breach of contract; promising something that is not delivered. But they worded it carefully, with "up to 5x" etc. 1.25x complies with this.

Lawyers would have to demonstrate that a contract was formed by the UberLyft emails to drivers. It would be tough to get a judge to buy that, I think.


----------



## observer

elelegido said:


> Could be breach of contract; promising something that is not delivered. But they worded it carefully, with "up to 5x" etc. 1.25x complies with this.
> 
> Lawyers would have to demonstrate that a contract was formed by the UberLyft emails to drivers. It would be tough to get a judge to buy that, I think.


It sure seemed to a lot of people that they were promised a lot of money. I would be ok with them saying up to 5x and it being 4x but i think it was more of a 1x something for most. Which is no where close to a 5x


----------



## pako garcia

Aceves said:


> No matter how big a company gets when you have this many unhappy employees it will catch up with them and quality will suffer.
> Uber thinks they are untouchable and can treat us like dogs by all the false promises but reality will set in maybe not right away but sinner or later thier pride will be there downfall.


Who saids we are unhappy?
We are so glad and happy to serve all this cheap, frugal, arrogants, demmanding, shameless sons of god
Besides we are helping to clean the environment of this stinky taxi cabs and you have not idea how we enjoythe adrenaline of challenge the authorities
Who is unhappy?


----------



## elelegido

observer said:


> It sure seemed to a lot of people that they were promised a lot of money. I would be ok with them saying up to 5x and it being 4x but i think it was more of a 1x something for most. Which is no where close to a 5x


I think I saw in one of the emails that they said it would be the biggest night ever for drivers. If so, that would provide more ammo for drivers. Suing them might work, but it wouldn't be worth it I don't think unless it was a class action. An individual might get $500 compensation for hours driven; a lawyer would charge thousands to take it to court.


----------



## LyftrBmore

I made about $100 for the night, but I admittedly was conservative with the hours I worked. No way I was going to have someone yakking in my car because their too much of an imbecile to control themselves. I strongly suspected the night was going to be all hype, and that's how it played out. The surges in my market didn't reach much over 2x, and that wasn't enough incentive for me to risk dealing with the headaches associated with NYE.


----------



## observer

elelegido said:


> Could be breach of contract; promising something that is not delivered. But they worded it carefully, with "up to 5x" etc. 1.25x complies with this.
> 
> Lawyers would have to demonstrate that a contract was formed by the UberLyft emails to drivers. It would be tough to get a judge to buy that, I think.


But what I am wondering is if they start a surge area, to lure drivers there. While not having passengers to support the surge itself isn't fraudulent in and of itself. It's like bait and switch. This seems to have happened quite a bit to position drivers for Ubers benefit. 
Passengers also were fraudently charged higher fees if they were in a surge area because there were excess drivers and no NEED for surge prices.


----------



## elelegido

Found it. Lyft wrote:

Tomorrow night is the Super Bowl of Lyft driving, when demand for safe rides will be higher than at any other time of the year - and so will your earnings.

No, they weren't. Concrete promise made but not delivered upon. But is it enough for a class action?


----------



## observer

observer said:


> But what I am wondering is if they start a surge area, to lure drivers there. While not having passengers to support the surge itself isn't fraudulent in and of itself. It's like bait and switch. This seems to have happened quite a bit to position drivers for Ubers benefit.
> Passengers also were fraudently charged higher fees if they were in a surge area because there were excess drivers and no NEED for surge prices.


Ubers whole premise about surge pricing is to get more drivers out there. If there are already an over abundance of drivers. Consumers are being lied to and overcharged. That sounds like fraud to me.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

elelegido said:


> Right, the phrases "off the charts!", "biggest/more than ever!" in Uber translate roughly to "don't bother" in English.


But they sent out similar emails last year and it was actually true then. Also true with Halloween.


----------



## thedarkstar

Here in Oklahoma city, it was the same thing. Just too much hot air from Uber with constant texts. It was slower than an ordinary friday. there were just too many Ubers on the streets. Either way, managed to make $600 gross mainly because of a few lucky kills. based on what uber was saying, my target was at least $1500.


----------



## observer

elelegido said:


> Found it. Lyft wrote:
> 
> Tomorrow night is the Super Bowl of Lyft driving, when demand for safe rides will be higher than at any other time of the year - and so will your earnings.
> 
> No, they weren't. Concrete promise made but not delivered upon. But is it enough for a class action?


The problem with filing a class action is that most of the drivers signed away their ability to sue. Everything has to go through arbitration unless they explicitly opt out within 30 days of signing clause.


----------



## RideshareGuru

josolo said:


> Personally, I don't drive during surges. I hate it.
> It kills off all requests in my area.
> 
> Plus, ...seriously, if uber gets away with it, you don't think other business's won't pick up the same business model?
> It's not a good precedent to set.
> Probably not a popular opinion around here I know but because other companies do it is why we've become accustomed to so many screwy fees and raw deals. Used to be, the customer is always right. Now we get what we get and can buy warranties for a little bit extra? Wut? (isn't it taken for granted that products supposed to work as advertised and be reliable? It used to be)
> 
> I'm just disappointed uber has too many drivers *and *have seemingly chased away the business with stuff like this.


The industry that users surge pricing most: airlines, closely followed by hotels. The surge pricing model is nothing new, it's just that you use the same service for the same routes so frequently.


----------



## JerryP.

So glad I quit in late November when the road with cars was getting really bad. I've made money with the referal cards. Easy $15 deposit weekly minimum. Ordering 2k of them for 20 bucks was worth it. I just drop them anywhere.

I wish you all the best this year. Uber was truly something else. It was exciting. I learned a lot. But it's a ship I rather not stay on. Please do not endure this anymore and find a new endeavor.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

elelegido said:


> Found it. Lyft wrote:
> 
> Tomorrow night is the Super Bowl of Lyft driving, when demand for safe rides will be higher than at any other time of the year - and so will your earnings.
> 
> No, they weren't. Concrete promise made but not delivered upon. But is it enough for a class action?


No. It's a speculative claim about a future event based on historical data. It's no different if your stock broker told you to invest in something because it's going to take off.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

Lots of people talk about suing Uber or Lyft for not making enough money and they all sound frivolous to me. IMO the only possible grounds for a legitimate lawsuit are from people who purchased or leased a new car through Uber's urging.


----------



## observer

RideshareGuru said:


> The industry that users surge pricing most: airlines, closely followed by hotels. The surge pricing model is nothing new, it's just that you use the same service for the same routes so frequently.


Except that airlines and hotels base their prices on true demand. Not artificial manipulation like Uber. The demand doesn't appear to be true. There are also many, many airlines and hotels to choose from, Ubers only competition is the taxis.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Large said:


> ***** threw up in my car! ****!


That just means you'll make more money tonight than most, get that cleaning fee!


----------



## fargonaz

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Just create your own invoice...you are after all a private contractor


You got your own insurance?


----------



## RideshareGuru

observer said:


> Except that airlines and hotels base their prices on true demand. Not artificial manipulation like Uber. The demand doesn't appear to be true. There are also many, many airlines and hotels to choose from, Ubers only competition is the taxis.


Not true. Airlines and hotels project demand and price accordingly, their prices for the same rooms and flights change several times leading up to the flight or night. Airline competition isn't as big as you might think, there are several airlines yes, but how many have the flight that you need when you need it? Uber also does not compete against only taxis. They also compete against public transit, lyft, sidecar, walking, phoning a friend and driving yourself.


----------



## Eric K

I'm not being pro or con. 
Nor looking for angry responses. Just a really serious question.
It seems like 99% of you hate working for Uber. If that is the case why do you still work for them?
Once again it's hard to convey tone in a message. That has no sarcasm, just a legitimate question.
After NYE how many are you are going to actually quit?


----------



## observer

RideshareGuru said:


> Not true. Airlines and hotels project demand and price accordingly, their prices for the same rooms and flights change several times leading up to the flight or night. Airline competition isn't as big as you might think, there are several airlines yes, but how many have the flight that you need when you need it? Uber also does not compete against only taxis. They also compete against public transit, lyft, sidecar, walking, phoning a friend and driving yourself.


True, but airlines and hotels have fixed assets, they can't increase amount of seats or rooms. What Uber is doing is increasing amount of drivers while basically claiming there is a shortage to fraudulently raise prices to consumers. What they should be saying is "Hey, we overcharged you because we wanted to, screw you Mr. and Mrs. Consumer".


----------



## fargonaz

I think hate is a strong word, they could be actively trying to improve the driver experience and they do nothing. Frustration, is probably a better word.


----------



## observer

Eric K said:


> I'm not being pro or con.
> Nor looking for angry responses. Just a really serious question.
> It seems like 99% of you hate working for Uber. If that is the case why do you still work for them?
> Once again it's hard to convey tone in a message. That has no sarcasm, just a legitimate question.
> After NYE how many are you are going to actually quit?


Probably very few, and the ones that do quit will be replaced quickly.


----------



## unter ling

Longarm said:


> Unter I don't think it's fair to call people who want to earn extra money with a low barrier to entry "suckers". Am I a sucker if I believe my significant other will be faithful and then cheats? Let's not blame the victims here, Uber flat-out misrepresented the situation to drivers thus building false hope. I have screenshots of the driver app showing one surge % while the pax app showed a much lower one. Was that designed to keep drivers on the road while showing a more reasonable surge rate to pax? Uber has a lot to answer for. Unfortunately, I believe they feel they don't have to answer to us, their "partners".


My point was that while some drivers will see its not worth driving for uber there will be plenty who have heard what you guys say but still do it.
Uber wont change, as there are not enough drivers willing to take them on. So the cycle will continue


----------



## Uberdawg

Eric K said:


> I'm not being pro or con.
> Nor looking for angry responses. Just a really serious question.
> It seems like 99% of you hate working for Uber. If that is the case why do you still work for them?
> Once again it's hard to convey tone in a message. That has no sarcasm, just a legitimate question.
> After NYE how many are you are going to actually quit?


I don't hate working for Uber, I actually enjoy it. I have fun meeting people and many of the other things. That is why I am so disappointed in Uber at the moment. I think they are taking a great thing and royally screwing it up. They need to think about the people that actually pull the load. Uber made buckets of money last night but it's drivers suffered because of over saturation. Anybody that breathes with a 10 year old car (no matter what it looks or rides like) is tossed on the street. I need to add spotify for a 5 star experience but nobody cares if it is in an unwashed Honda Civic with a dented hood?

I actually love the idea of Uber and working for them could be a much better experience. The execution of the idea could be so much better if they seriously gave a crap about the drivers.


----------



## elelegido

Eric K said:


> I'm not being pro or con.
> Nor looking for angry responses. Just a really serious question.
> It seems like 99% of you hate working for Uber. If that is the case why do you still work for them?


Money.


----------



## elelegido

DriverNotNamedCrash said:


> But they sent out similar emails last year and it was actually true then. Also true with Halloween.


I stand corrected.

The phrases "off the charts!", "biggest/more than ever!" in Uber translate roughly to "Don't bother. Or do bother. Damned if _we_ know!" in English.


----------



## ShooUber

My Uberpeople,

1. Never have high expectation from Uber, try lowering or just don't have any, you may live a little happier if you choose to continue to work for them. (Expectations = Disappointments) at lease when it comes to this gig.

2. I Ignore and all text from them about how much We could make. Especially the ones with the language that contain words like; could, may, maybe, average, up to, you know those hypothetical words. Even those so call guaranteed text or emails have a catch to them. The way you read Uber text or emails is word for word, it's never means what you think it means. In other words, read into it! before you think you understand it, read it again. Look for promising word combinations like; You "will" make, you are, we will..... That end with a period (.) "not hypothetical language" good luck on getting email or text like that from them. Just keep in mind that Uber doesn't have true guarantees even if they use the word in their written communication to us. Read it like a Lawyer, not like a trusted friend. If you are challenged with the understanding of some text or email wording from Uber, try anonymously posting it here, my prediction is that there will be plenty of forum members ready to help you decipher it. Just remember weed out the smart ass remakes you "may" get from forum members that have nothing else to do with their time. I did use to word "May" that's not a guaranty.

3. I personally never run to locations where Uber predict it will be busy, because of the fact that they just text the other possible 2000-3000 driver the same thing. Remember It's just the way to get coverage of areas they want, but they could careless if you personally make any money, they still win at the end of the day with the other driver's earnings. Surge or not.

This morning got my cream-puff text thanking me on how I made it safer for drunks to get to their destinations, my guess is that it's their attempt to defuse the uproar of driver disappointments with NYE, and how they value our service with their brainwashing words. Then a following one was to be at the RoseBowl by 8:00- 8:30pm parade ends, for high demands, and to "Expect a lot of trip request" The key word is "Expect"

Expect, anticipate, hope, await, they all imply looking to some possible future event.

Sorry for the basic English class but, my hope is that it will serve the ones who need it.

I was lucky to just work my normal chosen shift. 3:00pm to 11:30pm. I just don't do drunks well, I'm a nice guy but don't *** with me, I have no problem ejecting those dum ass drunk fcks and could give a shit about them low rating me. I file a complaint with Uber right away and haven't had a problem YET, it's important to get your complaint in first that way the Uber CSR has something to defend or understand your actions before a rider puts in their complaint.

By 9:00pm I knew I would close shop on time to be with my family, surge or not, and give my wife and family members a NewYears kiss and blessing toast.


----------



## Large

I almost think Uber makes the surge up by how many rides are given in certain areas just to coax drivers out and about, at one time I felt there were more X's then pax


----------



## S0n1a

Nick3946 said:


> Big night for Uber, crappy night for drivers.


Thats true and I just got ripped first the uber app shows me $69 for a job from Jersey city to LaGuardia during surge the request came and I accepted it. And now I was reviewing the jobs I did last 27 hours non stop making money for myself and giving 20% to uber the job fare comes down to $3 and toll $20 as always. So basically I dropped these fukn mother fukers for free. Who first didn't know what airport they have to go then they dont know the terminal then they fukn scratched the bumper paint off with their luggage . How fukn fair is that. I am going to dial 7 tomorrow. Im fukn done with lyft and uber.


----------



## painfreepc

Large said:


> I almost think Uber makes the surge up by how many rides are given in certain areas just to coax drivers out and about, at one time I felt there were more X's then pax


I thank it's done by how many client apps are online devided by number of driver apps online in a given area.


----------



## RideshareGuru

observer said:


> True, but airlines and hotels have fixed assets, they can't increase amount of seats or rooms. What Uber is doing is increasing amount of drivers while basically claiming there is a shortage to fraudulently raise prices to consumers. What they should be saying is "Hey, we overcharged you because we wanted to, screw you Mr. and Mrs. Consumer".


Airlines and hotels raise prices based on their demand forecasts. They do not utilize all of their rooms or planes on a daily basis, in fact, they sell bulk rooms and flights to sites like Orbitz, Priceline, etc. and allow them to set prices, banking on the fact that they won't sell every one, then they overbook rooms and flights, creating more supply than actually exists and overcharging people who buy late, then bumping people who pay for flights and rooms that they double booked. They may not increase supply in the same way, but if you ask me, double booking is far shadier than increasing the price on a guaranteed asset.


----------



## RideshareGuru

painfreepc said:


> I thank it's done by how many client apps are online devided by number of driver apps online in a given area.


That's what they want you to think, but that is wrong. They turn surge on and off at will, and they set the maximum amount, they also control how tight or loose it is when it is active. I've seen 4x surge with less than half of the drivers utilized and I've seen no surge and no drivers available.


----------



## 3MATX

Yep rideshareGuru is right. Have you ever been in an area with high surge and gotten no rides, then suddenly when the surge ends they pour in? This is a clear example of uber manipulating their systems at will. They know that plenty of people want rides but that for whatever reason are unwilling to pay the surge rate. They leave the surge for roughly 20 minutes to get all the suckers they can, then drop to near regular to earn more fares. 

In this example both uber and driver benefit. What's wrong is when Uber uses it for their own reasons which inevitably makes drivers loose money. I call it surge chasing and as a genreral rule I've found if you drive to a surge area nine times out of ten you will loose.


----------



## Large

I agree, never chase the surge


----------



## Large

One time I did and it bit me in the ass, left one and surge got there, got to other and it was gone, not anymore


----------



## No-tippers-suck

*Very disappointing night.. worse than Halloween night $418 from 4pm to 5am 13hours! ($32 /hr) and drove 385miles ($1.09 / mile gross)
*
I like to share my experience and numbers so you can compare if you're interested :
*4pm to 10pm :
started* in the Inland Empire at *4pm* and got my first ride with Lyft at *7.15pm* $25
My first Uber Ride ride was received at 7.50pm and gladly it was a $66 ride towards OC
I had a few more trips until *10pm* (worth another $44)

*10om to 2am :*
Around midnight it suddenly went to a surge above* x3.9* in Huntington Beach and Newport beach was about *x5.3* and up.
I checked the passenger App and saw that there were still millions UberX in the red areas .*.waiting ..waiting ..waiting no pings.*
I drove a few blocks to Main street where all the taxis are usually waiting and people were lined up waiting for taxis.
Waited for about 15minutes then I got a x3.4 ride for $36 to Seal Beach

IMPORTANT NOTICE : I was comparing the driver app on my iPad to the passenger App on my iphone and pin set exactly at my location
Driver App shows me a surge x3.4 while passenger app shows at exact time and location x3.9
IS UBER CHEATING ON US ?????????

Surge ended suddenly and i accepted a ride nearby and while enroute to pick up I was checking passenger App all the time i saw that Surge came back
What I did is 'cancelling the non surge ride and waiting for new requests. I found aout that pax are waiting when it#s surging and as soon as price is back to normal or x1.2 they start requesting again.
I accepted and cancelled a couple of rides until I finally was lucky and got a §98 ride in x4.5 from Newport Beach t Irvine.
*
I know this ****ed up my acceptance AND cancellation rate,* but I didn't give a shit about anything at that moment.
I am doing this for money and not for charity !
If Uber ****s up our income by adding so many many many more cars (just compare it to Halloween) then we have to change our behaviour as well.

*2am to 5am:*
Then I was aleady headed home around 2-3 am because there were no more surges except Anaheim for a while with X5.9
but I was too far away anyways.

On my way home I had a few more rides and ended up with $418 total.

cash tips just were exactly $13 also very disappointing

We should get used to much more cars on the road from now on.
Uber is dead for drivers, Lyft is exactly the same shit.

I am thinking to quit Uber and Lyft becauae it's not worth it for drivers any longer but Uber makes for sure more because of less missed requests.

But just an idea : If we now quit all the new drivers will appreciate it if the old drivers hand them over the torch...
So I might even work fulltime and login to the App 12-16 hours every day just to add another car to the map and reduce their earnings.
So hopefully THEY GIVE UP FIRST.
Currently I was just driving a few hours on the weekends.
But I might "protest" by becoming a fulltime driver again.

Any thoughts or comments ?
Anyone ?


----------



## elelegido

No-tippers-suck said:


> *Very disappointing night.. worse than Halloween night $418 from 4pm to 5am 13hours! ($32 /hr) and drove 385miles ($1.09 / mile gross)
> *
> I like to share my experience and numbers so you can compare if you're interested :
> *4pm to 10pm :
> started* in the Inland Empire at *4pm* and got my first ride with Lyft at *7.15pm* $25
> My first Uber Ride ride was received at 7.50pm and gladly it was a $66 ride towards OC
> I had a few more trips until *10pm* (worth another $44)
> 
> *10om to 2am :*
> Around midnight it suddenly went to a surge above* x3.9* in Huntington Beach and Newport beach was about *x5.3* and up.
> I checked the passenger App and saw that there were still millions UberX in the red areas .*.waiting ..waiting ..waiting no pings.*
> I drove a few blocks to Main street where all the taxis are usually waiting and people were lined up waiting for taxis.
> Waited for about 15minutes then I got a x3.4 ride for $36 to Seal Beach
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE : I was comparing the driver app on my iPad to the passenger App on my iphone and pin set exactly at my location
> Driver App shows me a surge x3.4 while passenger app shows at exact time and location x3.9
> IS UBER CHEATING ON US ?????????
> 
> Surge ended suddenly and i accepted a ride nearby and while enroute to pick up I was checking passenger App all the time i saw that Surge came back
> What I did is 'cancelling the non surge ride and waiting for new requests. I found aout that pax are waiting when it#s surging and as soon as price is back to normal or x1.2 they start requesting again.
> I accepted and cancelled a couple of rides until I finally was lucky and got a §98 ride in x4.5 from Newport Beach t Irvine.
> *
> I know this ****ed up my acceptance AND cancellation rate,* but I didn't give a shit about anything at that moment.
> I am doing this for money and not for charity !
> If Uber ****s up our income by adding so many many many more cars (just compare it to Halloween) then we have to change our behaviour as well.
> 
> *2am to 5am:*
> Then I was aleady headed home around 2-3 am because there were no more surges except Anaheim for a while with X5.9
> but I was too far away anyways.
> 
> On my way home I had a few more rides and ended up with $418 total.
> 
> cash tips just were exactly $13 also very disappointing
> 
> We should get used to much more cars on the road from now on.
> Uber is dead for drivers, Lyft is exactly the same shit.
> 
> I am thinking to quit Uber and Lyft becauae it's not worth it for drivers any longer but Uber makes for sure more because of less missed requests.
> 
> But just an idea : If we now quit all the new drivers will appreciate it if the old drivers hand them over the torch...
> So I might even work fulltime and login to the App 12-16 hours every day just to add another car to the map and reduce their earnings.
> So hopefully THEY GIVE UP FIRST.
> Currently I was just driving a few hours on the weekends.
> But I might "protest" by becoming a fulltime driver again.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments ?
> Anyone ?


UberLyft is going to keep hiring as many drivers as possible. What's better than a driver on every other street corner? A driver on every street corner. Saturation costs UberLyft next to nothing. A background check, documentation check, and that's it.

As saturation reaches a driver on every corner level, the pie will be cut into thinner and thinner slices. The driver base does and will continue consist of only those willing to work for an ever thinning slice.

UberLyft is sinking for drivers. It will be time to bail soon.


----------



## Bully

elelegido said:


> UberLyft is sinking for drivers. It will be time to bail soon.


Really? Soon? I think it's time to bail already.


----------



## Sacto Burbs

No-tippers-suck said:


> *Very disappointing night.. worse than Halloween night $418 from 4pm to 5am 13hours! ($32 /hr) and drove 385miles ($1.09 / mile gross)
> *
> I like to share my experience and numbers so you can compare if you're interested :
> *4pm to 10pm :
> started* in the Inland Empire at *4pm* and got my first ride with Lyft at *7.15pm* $25
> My first Uber Ride ride was received at 7.50pm and gladly it was a $66 ride towards OC
> I had a few more trips until *10pm* (worth another $44)
> 
> *10om to 2am :*
> Around midnight it suddenly went to a surge above* x3.9* in Huntington Beach and Newport beach was about *x5.3* and up.
> I checked the passenger App and saw that there were still millions UberX in the red areas .*.waiting ..waiting ..waiting no pings.*
> I drove a few blocks to Main street where all the taxis are usually waiting and people were lined up waiting for taxis.
> Waited for about 15minutes then I got a x3.4 ride for $36 to Seal Beach
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE : I was comparing the driver app on my iPad to the passenger App on my iphone and pin set exactly at my location
> Driver App shows me a surge x3.4 while passenger app shows at exact time and location x3.9
> IS UBER CHEATING ON US ?????????
> 
> Surge ended suddenly and i accepted a ride nearby and while enroute to pick up I was checking passenger App all the time i saw that Surge came back
> What I did is 'cancelling the non surge ride and waiting for new requests. I found aout that pax are waiting when it#s surging and as soon as price is back to normal or x1.2 they start requesting again.
> I accepted and cancelled a couple of rides until I finally was lucky and got a §98 ride in x4.5 from Newport Beach t Irvine.
> *
> I know this ****ed up my acceptance AND cancellation rate,* but I didn't give a shit about anything at that moment.
> I am doing this for money and not for charity !
> If Uber ****s up our income by adding so many many many more cars (just compare it to Halloween) then we have to change our behaviour as well.
> 
> *2am to 5am:*
> Then I was aleady headed home around 2-3 am because there were no more surges except Anaheim for a while with X5.9
> but I was too far away anyways.
> 
> On my way home I had a few more rides and ended up with $418 total.
> 
> cash tips just were exactly $13 also very disappointing
> 
> We should get used to much more cars on the road from now on.
> Uber is dead for drivers, Lyft is exactly the same shit.
> 
> I am thinking to quit Uber and Lyft becauae it's not worth it for drivers any longer but Uber makes for sure more because of less missed requests.
> 
> But just an idea : If we now quit all the new drivers will appreciate it if the old drivers hand them over the torch...
> So I might even work fulltime and login to the App 12-16 hours every day just to add another car to the map and reduce their earnings.
> So hopefully THEY GIVE UP FIRST.
> Currently I was just driving a few hours on the weekends.
> But I might "protest" by becoming a fulltime driver again.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments ?
> Anyone ?


----------



## pako garcia

Longarm said:


> Unter I don't think it's fair to call people who want to earn extra money with a low barrier to entry "suckers". Am I a sucker if I believe my significant other will be faithful and then cheats? Let's not blame the victims here, Uber flat-out misrepresented the situation to drivers thus building false hope. I have screenshots of the driver app showing one surge % while the pax app showed a much lower one. Was that designed to keep drivers on the road while showing a more reasonable surge rate to pax? Uber has a lot to answer for. Unfortunately, I believe they feel they don't have to answer to us, their "partners".


If they dont care about the law and the illegal activitie uber engage us
You really think uber cares about us?


----------



## Sacto Burbs

Do what is best for you. Shut your eyes to the big beast, shut your eyes to the other drivers, shut your eyes to the customer except to give them best service when they are actually in your car and paying. The system is set up to work best if every driver does that.

That also means not chasing surges. Work the hours you know work best, in the areas you like best. 

Also, write a parallel app that works just like Uber - one that runs at exactly the same time. It tells you your real income from trips, it tells you the real amount of time deadheading etc and calculates your genuine net earnings at all times. We drivers become your real customers. Put it on the market for five dollars and we will all download it.

Add a feature so that anytime I'm at home with the Uber app on - it doesn't count toward my working hours.

Come on my little entrepreneurs. Get going!


----------



## SDUberdriver

_Halloween for me was great. I did about $900. So I'm thinking NYE,I was gonna at double that. Hell,waste of time. Should have stayed home_


----------



## observer

RideshareGuru said:


> Airlines and hotels raise prices based on their demand forecasts. They do not utilize all of their rooms or planes on a daily basis, in fact, they sell bulk rooms and flights to sites like Orbitz, Priceline, etc. and allow them to set prices, banking on the fact that they won't sell every one, then they overbook rooms and flights, creating more supply than actually exists and overcharging people who buy late, then bumping people who pay for flights and rooms that they double booked. They may not increase supply in the same way, but if you ask me, double booking is far shadier than increasing the price on a guaranteed asset.


By law, when airlines overbook flights they are required to compensate you for it. The only time I was overbooked on a flight, I was given a round trip ticket anywhere in continental United States AND booked on a flight 30 minutes later. 

Most hotel policies also require them to "walk" you to another comparable hotel. If they can't find same priced room, they will pay difference for a nicer room.

Imagine if Uber overbooked and had to pay Lyft to drive you.


----------



## RideshareGuru

observer said:


> By law, when airlines overbook flights they are required to compensate you for it. The only time I was overbooked on a flight, I was given a round trip ticket anywhere in continental United States AND booked on a flight 30 minutes later.
> 
> Most hotel policies also require them to "walk" you to another comparable hotel. If they can't find same priced room, they will pay difference for a nicer room.
> 
> Imagine if Uber overbooked and had to pay Lyft to drive you.


That's only if you show up and don't get your seat. If it wasn't profitable to do, they wouldn't do it. Airlines and hotels rely on their statistics which tell them that a certain percentage of people won't show up. They still get charged though and rather than have an empty seat or room, they charge someone else an even higher rate to occupy that space.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

fargonaz said:


> I think hate is a strong word, they could be actively trying to improve the driver experience and they do nothing. Frustration, is probably a better word.


Perfectly stated!


----------



## Robert G

ElectroFuzz said:


> 1 mile radius around me, 9 cars (10 with me)
> And I live on the outskirts of town.
> I'll give it till 10 PM but if it stays like this I'll go home.
> 
> BTW the majority of rides today were Lyft.
> So far $72 with Lyft
> $32 with Uber.
> Nice surprise.
> 
> Probably the best tips ever.
> About $32 so far.
> The last guy exited the car and noticed the tips in my cup holder
> so he came back with a $5.... hmm I think I will start to keep the tips in the cup holder.


Hey that's a great idea maybe I'll get more tips that way.


----------



## WarrenG

No-tippers-suck said:


> *Very disappointing night.. worse than Halloween night $418 from 4pm to 5am 13hours! ($32 /hr) and drove 385miles ($1.09 / mile gross)
> *
> I like to share my experience and numbers so you can compare if you're interested :
> *4pm to 10pm :
> started* in the Inland Empire at *4pm* and got my first ride with Lyft at *7.15pm* $25
> My first Uber Ride ride was received at 7.50pm and gladly it was a $66 ride towards OC
> I had a few more trips until *10pm* (worth another $44)
> 
> *10om to 2am :*
> Around midnight it suddenly went to a surge above* x3.9* in Huntington Beach and Newport beach was about *x5.3* and up.
> I checked the passenger App and saw that there were still millions UberX in the red areas .*.waiting ..waiting ..waiting no pings.*
> I drove a few blocks to Main street where all the taxis are usually waiting and people were lined up waiting for taxis.
> Waited for about 15minutes then I got a x3.4 ride for $36 to Seal Beach
> 
> IMPORTANT NOTICE : I was comparing the driver app on my iPad to the passenger App on my iphone and pin set exactly at my location
> Driver App shows me a surge x3.4 while passenger app shows at exact time and location x3.9
> IS UBER CHEATING ON US ?????????
> 
> Surge ended suddenly and i accepted a ride nearby and while enroute to pick up I was checking passenger App all the time i saw that Surge came back
> What I did is 'cancelling the non surge ride and waiting for new requests. I found aout that pax are waiting when it#s surging and as soon as price is back to normal or x1.2 they start requesting again.
> I accepted and cancelled a couple of rides until I finally was lucky and got a §98 ride in x4.5 from Newport Beach t Irvine.
> *
> I know this ****ed up my acceptance AND cancellation rate,* but I didn't give a shit about anything at that moment.
> I am doing this for money and not for charity !
> If Uber ****s up our income by adding so many many many more cars (just compare it to Halloween) then we have to change our behaviour as well.
> 
> *2am to 5am:*
> Then I was aleady headed home around 2-3 am because there were no more surges except Anaheim for a while with X5.9
> but I was too far away anyways.
> 
> On my way home I had a few more rides and ended up with $418 total.
> 
> cash tips just were exactly $13 also very disappointing
> 
> We should get used to much more cars on the road from now on.
> Uber is dead for drivers, Lyft is exactly the same shit.
> 
> I am thinking to quit Uber and Lyft becauae it's not worth it for drivers any longer but Uber makes for sure more because of less missed requests.
> 
> But just an idea : If we now quit all the new drivers will appreciate it if the old drivers hand them over the torch...
> So I might even work fulltime and login to the App 12-16 hours every day just to add another car to the map and reduce their earnings.
> So hopefully THEY GIVE UP FIRST.
> Currently I was just driving a few hours on the weekends.
> But I might "protest" by becoming a fulltime driver again.
> 
> Any thoughts or comments ?
> Anyone ?


How about posing as a pax and then educating your drivers how Ubering actually works. Start by showing them how to turn their driver app off, and then how use the rider app as their primary tool. This might inspire them to venture out, away from the farm.


----------



## newsboy559

Ehmtbescrewingus said:


> Just create your own invoice...you are after all a private contractor


I have often thought of this, but I haven't read the "contract" word for word, either. Just for kicks, I wonder what would happen if I created my own invoice with my own rates and fired it off to Uber CSR. Hahaha...


----------



## Casandria

The thought did cross my mind, but after being up cleaning up puke till 7am, I didn't want to mess with it. I just told them what went into getting it cleaned, sent the pictures and they emailed back giving us the max of $200.


----------



## yubenbeing

Steve French said:


> I am still pissed off about last night. I don't understand why uber didn't do a modest surge of 2 or 3x between 12:30 and 2:30 am. They emailed all pax and said it's coming.
> 
> I talked to pax earlier in the day and told them to expect the surge obviously. They said of course... they would gladly pay for it since it's such a great deal still.
> 
> I also got my lyft report today.... $23 for 14 hours. At least I got slave labor wage from uber.


I worked 7pm-3:30am. I bought into the hype looking for a nice bonus, didn't have a target except A LOT MORE, my mistake, netted about 105 on 12 rides from lyft before my overhead. I cancelled on a handful of no show pax with no remuneration as the app was glitched, preventing cancel with pay, and/or extremely lagged all night. Every pax asked about pricing. They were surprised when I told them I hadn't seen any surge pricing on my end. But they all had received notification about how to avoid it. The pax were simply getting pricing from both and going with cheaper, sending out a tweet or text to their group and telling them. I did get 2x on the one cancellation that went through. $10... The maps were unlike anything I've seen. I did far better on Turkey Day. Uber/Lyft were masterful pumping the opportunity for drivers, then playing the PR card with the pax.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

observer said:


> Ubers whole premise about surge pricing is to get more drivers out there. If there are already an over abundance of drivers. Consumers are being lied to and overcharged. That sounds like fraud to me.


Surges just like price gouging is to discourage people from overwhelming the system. We can't be upset because pax were smart and did not pay us 200 dollars for a ride home. Uber was preparing for business. It was telling both sides what they wanted to hear and needed to hear. Pax was informed of surge periods and we were told of surges. Some pax waited the surge out or took public transport. Uber is not at fault for customer thinking logically. We as drivers chose to chase money and at the cost of drunks and naive pax. Some of us got lucky some didn't. As independent contractors uber argument is freedom of choice. All this talk about lawsuits is silly and won't have legal ground in any jurisdiction in my humble honest opinion.


----------



## newsboy559

RideshareGuru said:


> That's what they want you to think, but that is wrong. They turn surge on and off at will, and they set the maximum amount, they also control how tight or loose it is when it is active. I've seen 4x surge with less than half of the drivers utilized and I've seen no surge and no drivers available.


Exactly! On NYE, I was pretty busy, but there wasn't any surge until after midnight. I dropped off my first surge fare and went back online and quickly noticed that there was no surge anywhere, but I got pinged right away! So I accepted the ping because it was close. When I looked on the map, there were ZERO cars available in the entire city! WTF?!?! No surge and zero cars on the map, but I got a ping within 30 seconds of going back online after dropping off a fare. Then later on, say, at 2:30 a.m or so, the surge was at 4.0-5.0 and there were 20 cars available all over the city. This has convinced me that Uber does, in fact, turn surge off and on at will. There is simply no explanation whatsoever. If only someone could infiltrate headquarters, this could be a serious lawsuit in the making.


----------



## MiamiFlyer

newsboy559 said:


> Exactly! On NYE, I was pretty busy, but there wasn't any surge until after midnight. I dropped off my first surge fare and went back online and quickly noticed that there was no surge anywhere, but I got pinged right away! So I accepted the ping because it was close. When I looked on the map, there were ZERO cars available in the entire city! WTF?!?! No surge and zero cars on the map, but I got a ping within 30 seconds of going back online after dropping off a fare. Then later on, say, at 2:30 a.m or so, the surge was at 4.0-5.0 and there were 20 cars available all over the city. This has convinced me that Uber does, in fact, turn surge off and on at will. There is simply no explanation whatsoever. If only someone could infiltrate headquarters, this could be a serious lawsuit in the making.


Serious lawsuit???? For what, because you did not get surge? 
Uber has no obligation to you to surge rates.

I find Surge to be very slow to kick into gear in my market.
I choose to log off if I think it will happen and its not yet there. I then log back on once its there.


----------



## Actionjax

Just to share from the Toronto area that's considered a new market for Uber. (Only been UberX since early October)

While Halloween netter me about $600 in fares and only worked from 11PM till 3:30AM New Years was a bust up here too. Did about $250 in fares from 7PM till about 3:30AM

Issues that caused some of the dry up are the following.

1) Huge amount of drivers out. I would say the completely had all hands on deck. So we were saturated.
2) There were no surges till about 2AM. With al the drivers there was going to be no surge. I honestly think that they would have never surged at all and someone in the control room manually put surge on at 2AM when they realized that it wasn't going to happen on it's own. This is when I seen the map when I was going home at 2AM giving up on the BS of New Years go from all white to the entire city go to 3.5X surge everywhere. Even areas that would never surge. Then in 5 or 6 min some of the areas would go back to white while others stayed surge for about another 15 min at 2.0X. One hot area elevated to 4.5X for about 15 min but that was it.
3) Taxi cars were all hands on deck this year. One company put 1900 Taxis on the street that night. Almost double to years before. They did a great job this year dealing with the influx of people.
4) Our public transit ran till 7AM where most of it shuts down at 2AM on a normal night. It was also free for everyone from 10PM till 7AM.
5) For the most part people stayed close to home just didn't go out. Between the Uber Scare emails and the News stories around here warning people of jacked prices...it was a bleak New Year for going out.

This goes back to what people always say around here.....when Uber hypes something....do the opposite.


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Casandria said:


> The thought did cross my mind, but after being up cleaning up puke till 7am, I didn't want to mess with it. I just told them what went into getting it cleaned, sent the pictures and they emailed back giving us the max of $200.


Sorry this happened to you, but equally Glad that Uber did the right thing(it's a first in a while)


----------



## Steve French

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Surges just like price gouging is to discourage people from overwhelming the system. We can't be upset because pax were smart and did not pay us 200 dollars for a ride home. Uber was preparing for business. It was telling both sides what they wanted to hear and needed to hear. Pax was informed of surge periods and we were told of surges. Some pax waited the surge out or took public transport. Uber is not at fault for customer thinking logically. We as drivers chose to chase money and at the cost of drunks and naive pax. Some of us got lucky some didn't. As independent contractors uber argument is freedom of choice. All this talk about lawsuits is silly and won't have legal ground in any jurisdiction in my humble honest opinion.


I think we can all agree $200 for a short ride home is way too much. Uber could have used a 2x or 3x max surge and everyone would have been happy. There was zero surge all night in the Detroit area. I expected to drive a group of 4 people home safely on the busiest night of the year for about $25, not $8. These people spent hundreds of dollars at the bar, tipped their servers, paid cover fees to places that are normally free. And we get next to nothing. I averaged $9 a hour working NYE. It is only logical they pay more for their rides too.

And it is also Uber's fault for hyping it up for us ... we all know its a busy night. They sent me a text everyday for two weeks saying "Drivers earned $1000 last year" set us up for the expectation of a great night. I knew not to expect $1000, but half would have been nice. Good luck finding drivers next year.


----------



## newsboy559

MiamiFlyer said:


> Serious lawsuit???? For what, because you did not get surge?
> Uber has no obligation to you to surge rates.
> 
> I find Surge to be very slow to kick into gear in my market.
> I choose to log off if I think it will happen and its not yet there. I then log back on once its there.


Uhhh... where did I say Uber owes me anything? I said I think surge is manipulated by Uber... and that's a huge problem. I got several surge fares and never complained about that.


----------



## Ubermanpt

Last night my rider app was showing surge in a certain area for at least 20 minutes but when I toggled over to the drivers app it never showed surged. Was tempted to see if it would have charged me surge price if I requested ride and then if as driver I would have got surge rate..hmmm


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

JerryP. said:


> So glad I quit in late November when the road with cars was getting really bad. I've made money with the referal cards. Easy $15 deposit weekly minimum. Ordering 2k of them for 20 bucks was worth it. I just drop them anywhere.
> 
> I wish you all the best this year. Uber was truly something else. It was exciting. I learned a lot. But it's a ship I rather not stay on. Please do not endure this anymore and find a new endeavor.


POST # 334 / JERRYP: ... Thank you for the
stylish and uplifting exit post. Best of luck
with future endeavors!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

thehappytypist said:


> Yeah, I can't disagree. It's not fair. I've been in the IC shoes a few times before and somehow it never ends up with the contractor getting ahead.


POST # 310 / HAPPY TYPIST : ... I guess thats
"Not so Happy Typist" based upon your
most recent post in another thread. I hope
you can weather the Phillipine Fiasco...
Citibank tried that out in 2009 then
reversed it. Some FYI questions for your
"driven" colleagues
□ Location: Home Euphemism or do you
telecommute? Are you
@ HQ or SF or the Bay Area? Could the
same be said of the rest of the CSR staff?
□ How are you paid? How much are you paid?
Are you an employee? PT? FT? Have they
got you on an Abused IC program too?
□ Same questions as above regarding the
Area/City Managers.
□ The "Group of 16" that were terminated
for overusing ride vouchers. Were they
@ HQ? What were their positions?
□ The "Guests" and "Robots" @ the bottom
of the Home Page: how much of that is
Uber Administration "spying"?

Any insight that you can provide the "driving
community" will be greatly appreciated!
Best of luck with your futurd endeavors.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks

tatatoothie said:


> A quik summary of my last 5 hours:
> 3 riders (of which one gave me cash instead of using the app, which I like), 3 cancellations (2 by the same guy), 2 request that magically disappeared after I accepted, and 2 that I didn't accept because they were too far away. I've learned that when the app says the rider is 10 minutes away, they're usually closer to 20 or 25.


Hey now !!


----------



## RideshareGuru

MiamiFlyer said:


> Serious lawsuit???? For what, because you did not get surge?
> Uber has no obligation to you to surge rates.
> 
> I find Surge to be very slow to kick into gear in my market.
> I choose to log off if I think it will happen and its not yet there. I then log back on once its there.


Because of public deception. They say, "it's really busy out there, we need to raise rates" to pax when in reality, there are enough drivers to meet demand, and they tell drivers, pax, and the world that surge is an algorythm designed to match supply and demand, which if turned on and off at will and constantly tweaked for max surge amount and how tight or loose it is, is a blatant lie that directly affects pricing. I can't tell you that I'm selling you gold by the ounce and then using different sets of weights to weigh the gold depending on demand or how I feel at any given time.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Steve French said:


> I think we can all agree $200 for a short ride home is way too much. Uber could have used a 2x or 3x max surge and everyone would have been happy. There was zero surge all night in the Detroit area. I expected to drive a group of 4 people home safely on the busiest night of the year for about $25, not $8. These people spent hundreds of dollars at the bar, tipped their servers, paid cover fees to places that are normally free. And we get next to nothing. I averaged $9 a hour working NYE. It is only logical they pay more for their rides too.
> 
> And it is also Uber's fault for hyping it up for us ... we all know its a busy night. They sent me a text everyday for two weeks saying "Drivers earned $1000 last year" set us up for the expectation of a great night. I knew not to expect $1000, but half would have been nice. Good luck finding drivers next year.


The thing is, they used those magical words "up to". I guarantee you that next year, they'll hype it up just as much, and they'll use those magical "up to" words again. They'll pick the one guy who took a massive fare and use his numbers as the "up to" amount. As far as drivers go, they probably churn at least half of their drivers each month, there will be very few drivers next NYE who drove on this one.


----------



## TheOriginalUber123

NYE...another scam just like Halloween..who cares about the surge when the system is jammed and cannot call out to Uber passengers. 12 hour shift, only made $114 before (srf+20%) Then Uber pointing the blame on the individual drivers phone? What gives? 12 drivers on NYE couldn't dial out to contact passengers. Ends up in cancellations. Uber responds with, sorry for your inconvenience, but other drivers made trips..So pretty much saying tough shit, can't help ya. You know how difficult it is to accept a trip during a 9.8x surge just for the uber system to be overloaded and not let you contact with the passengers. The drivers feel that is equivalent to Uber sticking their hands in our pockets and stealing our money! Then of course the next day all is fine and dandy once again. It is like calling into a radio show trying to win tickets for something....Every call in gets a recording except those few lucky ones that finally get thru. Your prize is confirming the surge trip....Halloween was much worse! then it plays in with the police blocking the whole downtown area and uber clients not wanting to walk a block towards the closest meeting point that we as drivers could get to. Police funneled all traffic away from where all potential Uber Clients were requesting trips., and to have to turn down a potential Uber passenger due to the Uber system failing is not right in my book. Something needs to be looked into to resolve this issue...Multiple billion dollar company and yet they seem to not care about their drivers. 16 of my Uber buddies I have met along the way quit on New Years Day. Saying it wasn't worth it and they felt let down by Uber. The system is flawed, needs to be heard, and changes need to be made.


----------



## Steve_Chatt

I did well in Chattanooga, TN. We had 8.9% surge from about 10PM-3AM. There were generally no more than 2-3 cars waiting at any time for a ping.


----------



## 3MATX

Well the final tally is in. My rating dropped from 4.8 to 4.7 due to being unable to contact pax because of uber app failures. Worse yet driving for select I only earned $467 after uber takes its cut. Total crap.


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Actionjax said:


> Just to share from the Toronto area that's considered a new market for Uber. (Only been UberX since early October)
> 
> While Halloween netter me about $600 in fares and only worked from 11PM till 3:30AM New Years was a bust up here too. Did about $250 in fares from 7PM till about 3:30AM
> 
> Issues that caused some of the dry up are the following.
> 
> 1) Huge amount of drivers out. I would say the completely had all hands on deck. So we were saturated.
> 2) There were no surges till about 2AM. With al the drivers there was going to be no surge. I honestly think that they would have never surged at all and someone in the control room manually put surge on at 2AM when they realized that it wasn't going to happen on it's own. This is when I seen the map when I was going home at 2AM giving up on the BS of New Years go from all white to the entire city go to 3.5X surge everywhere. Even areas that would never surge. Then in 5 or 6 min some of the areas would go back to white while others stayed surge for about another 15 min at 2.0X. One hot area elevated to 4.5X for about 15 min but that was it.
> 3) Taxi cars were all hands on deck this year. One company put 1900 Taxis on the street that night. Almost double to years before. They did a great job this year dealing with the influx of people.
> 4) Our public transit ran till 7AM where most of it shuts down at 2AM on a normal night. It was also free for everyone from 10PM till 7AM.
> 5) For the most part people stayed close to home just didn't go out. Between the Uber Scare emails and the News stories around here warning people of jacked prices...it was a bleak New Year for going out.
> 
> This goes back to what people always say around here.....when Uber hypes something....do the opposite.


*Absolutely correct and I totally agree.
*
Also I noticed that surge on the driver and passenger app were different.
It looks like Uber is cheating on the drivers.

Driver app showed x3.9 while on my other phone with driverapp open shows x3.4 at exact the same location at the same time.

What I did is cancelling a few requests after keeping them for a few minutes while enroute.
Always comparing the driver App and as it went back to higher Surge I cancelled the ride and waited for a surging ride.

People have become very smart, we need to be on top of it and not accept fares.
If they wait for the surge to go away, I will rather not pick them up and wait to the surge to come back.


----------



## SDUberdriver

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Surges just like price gouging is to discourage people from overwhelming the system. We can't be upset because pax were smart and did not pay us 200 dollars for a ride home. Uber was preparing for business. It was telling both sides what they wanted to hear and needed to hear. Pax was informed of surge periods and we were told of surges. Some pax waited the surge out or took public transport. Uber is not at fault for customer thinking logically. We as drivers chose to chase money and at the cost of drunks and naive pax. Some of us got lucky some didn't. As independent contractors uber argument is freedom of choice. All this talk about lawsuits is silly and won't have legal ground in any jurisdiction in my humble honest opinion.


_Hell screw the surge. I think if they have surge,more people would have used Uber for NYE. And all drivers would have made money._


----------



## Longarm

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How many lies and has truths does Fuber have to tell any of us before we learn our lesson?


 It only becomes a lie after the person fails to uphold their part. As has been said numerous times, Halloween was very good to most drivers. No lie there.


----------



## Longarm

observer said:


> I wonder if that could be construed as false advertising and fraud to consumers.


 Probably not because the customer does not see the driver app and even if they did, the difference is to their advantage.


----------



## observer

Longarm said:


> Probably not because the customer does not see the driver app and even if they did, the difference is to their advantage.


They don't see the driver app but, if there is an overabundance of drivers and they charge surge it could be fraud. Their whole stated reason to support charging surge prices is to bring out more drivers. 
Thoughts??


----------



## Longarm

observer said:


> Their whole stated reason to support charging surge prices is to bring out more drivers. Thoughts??


 In my opinion we can no longer count on what Uber states is the reasoning behind surge. There are too many inconsistencies, first of which is clearly 2 different representations of the surge, one to pax, another to drivers. We as drivers don't count for much with this problem, the pax do. Uber handled it masterfully, if not immorally. By convincing drivers to first come out, then stay out with only a "promise" of surge, they effectively used _*us *_to solve their PR problem.


----------



## Longarm

observer said:


> Their whole stated reason to support charging surge prices is to bring out more drivers. Thoughts??


 In my opinion we can no longer count on what Uber states is the reasoning behind surge. There are too many inconsistencies, first of which is clearly 2 different representations of the surge, one to pax, another to drivers. We as drivers don't count for much with this problem, the pax do. Uber handled it masterfully, if not immorally. By convincing drivers to first come out, then stay out with only a "promise" of surge, they effectively used _*us *_to solve their PR problem.


----------



## RedMagnolia

Some people aren't going to like what I'm about to say but here goes. In Seattle we all know there were far too many drivers on the rode both for Uber and Lyft. Those of us that drove the earlier hours really struggled to make one request and hour. Those of us that were active drivers and driving New Years 2013 know how much busier we were even in the hours before midnight. I drove until around 2 am in 2013 and have a blast, I was busy all the time. 2014 really sucked, it was boring, no fun, no money, one ride an hour doesn't cut it and getting a ride this earns you only $2.5 after company cut really hurts. Now here is what some aren't going to like: In a way drivers are to blame for too many drivers on the road. Uber has been offering a bonus to get a Lyft driver to sign up, so you go for the bonus, get as many of your friends as you can to start driving for Uber to get the $500. Now the system is over loaded with drivers and guess who helped it get there.....
So the next time you get a friend to sign up and start driving to get that bonus you just put your own competition on the road. That make it very difficult to place the blame fully on any of the rideshare companies.
I have yet to refer anyone as a driver, short term gain doesn't always equal a good out come, maybe that's just an age thing.


----------



## RedMagnolia

SDUberdriver said:


> _Hell screw the surge. I think if they have surge,more people would have used Uber for NYE. And all drivers would have made money._


And how is it you figure that? Even before NYE I've driven in an area surging for over 30 minutes without one request, the instant surge stops I get a request.

As a driver I'm sick of surge. I'd rather see a 10% increasing in fares across the board and getting requests then see prices surging and not getting any request for until the surge stops.

When I questioned surged pricing this is the pretty much the answer I was given: Without the possible surge pricing it would be difficult to get drivers on the road at 2 AM.

Something else I have noticed. When I started driving over 13 months ago passengers would routinely give me tips, especially older riders and people in the restaurant business. Now it's a miracle if you get offered a tip once a month. Having people in the restaurant business not offer to tip really sucks. I may start asking my waiter (when I can afford to eat out, once a year on my birthday) if they use rideshare and if they tip, if the say yes but don't tip then I may have issues about leaving them a tip.


----------



## Steve French

RedMagnolia said:


> And how is it you figure that? Even before NYE I've driven in an area surging for over 30 minutes without one request, the instant surge stops I get a request.
> 
> As a driver I'm sick of surge. I'd rather see a 10% increasing in fares across the board and getting requests then see prices surging and not getting any request for until the surge stops.
> 
> When I questioned surged pricing this is the pretty much the answer I was given: Without the possible surge pricing it would be difficult to get drivers on the road at 2 AM.
> 
> Something else I have noticed. When I started driving over 13 months ago passengers would routinely give me tips, especially older riders and people in the restaurant business. Now it's a miracle if you get offered a tip once a month. Having people in the restaurant business not offer to tip really sucks. I may start asking my waiter (when I can afford to eat out, once a year on my birthday) if they use rideshare and if they tip, if the say yes but don't tip then I may have issues about leaving them a tip.


I am still upset over the NYE debacle. I made less then minimum wage on Uber's "biggest night of the year" (their words). Drivers last year "made over $1000" in one night. Yes I know about the words "up to", and good night last year does not mean this year to be just as good. Pax complain about the surge, and it spreads all over social media. I'm not expecting $200 for short rides home, but $25-$30 would be nice. I drove groups of 4 drunks home for less then bus fare. These entitled pricks ***** about Uber, yet they pay $100 cover to some club, tip their servers and bartenders for opening a beer, and have no problem paying $100's of dollars bar tab for the evening, yet ***** about Uber charging a little more.

So Uber, fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me. I am done driving for Uber, and I will go out of my way to spread the word.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Longarm said:


> It only becomes a lie after the person fails to uphold their part. As has been said numerous times, Halloween was very good to most drivers. No lie there.


Is Halloween the ONLY time Fuber has NOT lied or told a half truth? I was addressing Fuber's overall lack of honesty. **** Fuber.


----------



## RobRoanoke

I had a residential call about 3 a.m. New Year's morning. (Easy to find cabs downtown but probably hard to get a cab to come to a house at that time.)

They were getting a ride back to their house. He said, "Thank you so much, I think you may have saved our lives."


----------



## Casandria

I had hoped to catch those early morning calls, but the puke in the back seat from hubby's last fare prevented that.


----------



## duggles

Did anyone else get a follow up email from Uber thanking them for driving, and for contributing to the biggest night of the year. That was an extra kick in the pants, just for fun. 

Also, I had planned to get up early the next morning and get some fares (Lyft was quite busy, Uber had a few chunks of surge time) but at 830am, my car did not start. Took an hour and a half to get someone to jump me. I only had an hour to drive before having plans with my girlfriend. Unfortunately, it seemed like the entire day Lyft had PT between 50-100% and few cars. New Years Day would have been better to drive.


----------



## toi

I'd expect uber to send out an e-mail starting with : "supply was off the charts, with this amount of supply you should be looking to make %70-80 less , UBER OFF "
I hope noone driving for uber was counting on a big night to pay of bills etc. huge bummer


----------



## Uber9

How was it in Boston? I for one didn't fall for the hype and called it a day at 8 PM after dropping a pax near mass general. In all I did about 3 trips, one after the other, the first started in the burbs where I live and took me downtown, the next took me to brighton and from brighton the trip took me to mass gen. There was no way I was going to sit in Boston waiting for drunks!

On new years day I started the app around 8:30 in the morning and was able to get quick three rides, was done in about an hour and a half for about $60, I called it a day after that.

Uber should keep it a ride-share service and stay away from making it a transportation service. I work fulltime and uber only about an hour or so every weeknight and maybe a few hours on weekends.


----------



## Steve French

RobRoanoke said:


> I had a residential call about 3 a.m. New Year's morning. (Easy to find cabs downtown but probably hard to get a cab to come to a house at that time.)
> 
> They were getting a ride back to their house. *He said, "Thank you so much, I think you may have saved our lives."*


I bet he still didn't give you a tip.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

duggles said:


> Did anyone else get a follow up email from Uber thanking them for driving, and for contributing to the biggest night of the year. That was an extra kick in the pants, just for fun.


Nope


----------



## chi1cabby

*So Uber And Lyft's Surge Pricing Worked Just Perfectly On New Year's Eve Then*

Tim Worstall
*http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...en/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter*


----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## chi1cabby




----------



## RobRoanoke

Steve French said:


> I bet he still didn't give you a tip.


But I did get a $20 tip from the guy whose "significant other" threw up on the outside of my car. (He was sitting up front and we knew she had rolled down the window but did not hear the puke.)

Actually - I think Uber made it pretty clear from day one of me signing up that tipping was not part of the equation. I knew the drill.

And actually - I get rather peeved when employees of other organizations "hint hint" for tips when it is a situation where tips are not normative.


----------



## Casandria

RobRoanoke said:


> And actually - I get rather peeved when employees of other organizations "hint hint" for tips when it is a situation where tips are not normative.


The issue is that people expect to tip cab and limo drivers and that's essentially what we are. Tipping in this instance IS normal. The real issue is that Uber has lied to riders and told them that the tip is included in the fare. They don't know what Uber takes out of it, they just see what they pay. They don't know that there will be $1 taken right off the top and then another 20% off of that. I have had several riders comment on the tip being included or asking how to add a tip on the app. Uber would make all their drivers a lot happier without touching their bottom line with the simple addition of a tip button. Lyft has one and they're billed as "your friend with a car when you need one." Uber is "everyone's private driver." Private drivers get tips. You friend gets a thank you and maybe you buy them lunch. Most riders don't have cash on hand (hence the draw of a cashless way to pay for a ride). A tip button gives them the option to tip, but doesn't make it required and still keeps everything cashless.


----------



## Choochie

JaxBeachDriver said:


> View attachment 3181
> 
> You move the pin a few milimeters and more cars show up. It really does look like a train


Thanks for providing the insight


----------



## newsboy559

RedMagnolia said:


> Some people aren't going to like what I'm about to say but here goes. In Seattle we all know there were far too many drivers on the rode both for Uber and Lyft. Those of us that drove the earlier hours really struggled to make one request and hour. Those of us that were active drivers and driving New Years 2013 know how much busier we were even in the hours before midnight. I drove until around 2 am in 2013 and have a blast, I was busy all the time. 2014 really sucked, it was boring, no fun, no money, one ride an hour doesn't cut it and getting a ride this earns you only $2.5 after company cut really hurts. Now here is what some aren't going to like: In a way drivers are to blame for too many drivers on the road. Uber has been offering a bonus to get a Lyft driver to sign up, so you go for the bonus, get as many of your friends as you can to start driving for Uber to get the $500. Now the system is over loaded with drivers and guess who helped it get there.....
> So the next time you get a friend to sign up and start driving to get that bonus you just put your own competition on the road. That make it very difficult to place the blame fully on any of the rideshare companies.
> I have yet to refer anyone as a driver, short term gain doesn't always equal a good out come, maybe that's just an age thing.


This is exactly what I said at our driver meeting last month. The whole purpose of the meeting was to "meet the Uber team" and to learn how you could make more money for the holidays. Well, of course the Uber team was nothing more than one marketing shill from Chicago and the way to make more money was to refer more drivers. Referring riders was mentioned, but the main push was to refer drivers. When I spoke up and said that for every driver referred, you take more business away from yourself, the Uber shill wasn't very happy. Thank goodness others agreed with me, but still... there are always going to be the noobs and, quite frankly, the not-so-smart people who are going to look at that and say "Gee, I can earn a quick $100 every few weeks by doing this!"


----------



## Roogy

Casandria said:


> A tip button gives them the option to tip, but doesn't make it required and still keeps everything cashless.


On the Lyft forum here a driver said he had received 2 tips after 40 fares. A tip button in the Uber app would probably not result in that many tips. Riders have been conditioned to believe "tip is already included" or tip is not part of ridesharing services.


----------



## Casandria

@Roogy You may be right, but having the option would appease many drivers and I think where you are has a lot to do with it. It may not make a difference, but it definitely can't hurt.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Roogy said:


> Riders have been conditioned to believe "tip is already included" or tip is not part of ridesharing services.


I partially disagree. While it's true that riders have been conditioned to believe the tip is already included or a tip is not part of ride sharing services, the primary problem is that riders have been given a method (online app) to leave the car without having to pay for the fare. This enables them to choose a zero tip when the driver is not aware of their cheapness and to avoid the corresponding guilt. I have given MANY taxi rides and almost everyone tips at least 20%. Not so with Fuber/Lyft.


----------



## Actionjax

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I partially disagree. While it's true that riders have been conditioned to believe the tip is already included or a tip is not part of ride sharing services, the primary problem is that riders have been given a method (online app) to leave the car without having to pay for the fare. This enables them to choose a zero tip when the driver is not aware of their cheapness and to avoid the corresponding guilt. I have given MANY taxi rides and almost everyone tips at least 20%. Not so with Fuber/Lyft.


Could it be that they just didn't believe a Tip was deserved? They were not guiled into giving it?

Lets face it I have tipped when I shouldn't have just for the sake of saving face.


----------



## Casandria

Actionjax said:


> Could it be that they just didn't believe a Tip was deserved? They were not guiled into giving it?
> 
> Lets face it I have tipped when I shouldn't have just for the sake of saving face.


Tipping is a given in certain instances. The percentage is what reflects the level of service. If the ride was awful, you would only tip 5-10%, if it was average 15%, if was above average or you're a generous person, 20% or more. Personally, I never tip below 15%. Even with crappy service, I try to imagine one of my really bad days and how it would affect my ability to wait tables, etc. You never know what that person is going through. Sometimes it's painfully obvious they are having a rough day and they're already beating themselves up for screwing up and an unexpectedly good tip can be just the thing to turn their day around. Yes, I realize in a service industry you can't let your personal life affect your service or you risk tips or even being let go, but who hasn't had a bad day where pasting a smile on your face and remembering every detail just wasn't feasible.


----------



## Actionjax

Casandria said:


> Tipping is a given in certain instances. The percentage is what reflects the level of service. If the ride was awful, you would only tip 5-10%, if it was average 15%, if was above average or you're a generous person, 20% or more. Personally, I never tip below 15%. Even with crappy service, I try to imagine one of my really bad days and how it would affect my ability to wait tables, etc. You never know what that person is going through. Sometimes it's painfully obvious they are having a rough day and they're already beating themselves up for screwing up and an unexpectedly good tip can be just the thing to turn their day around. Yes, I realize in a service industry you can't let your personal life affect your service or you risk tips or even being let go, but who hasn't had a bad day where pasting a smile on your face and remembering every detail just wasn't feasible.


WRONG!!!!
Tipping is for service well done. Not a tax. Service is crap you get 0% no more. 15% for good service 20% for something above and beyond. 10% if the service was ok but worth making a complaint.

Why the hell would I tip anyone for crap service. Because you feel you are in an industry that entitles you to it. It's obvious you haven't done a lot of traveling around the world to see what is acceptable in other countries.

You may be wise to read this. Even for taxi it's customary 10-15%

http://www.tripadvisor.ca/Travel-g191-s606/United-States:Tipping.And.Etiquette.html


----------



## Casandria

@Actionjax "An advantage to tipping, therefore, is the ability to tip whatever is appropriate: if the service is poor, a small tip should be left, signaling to the server that their service was subpar." From the very link you sent me to. Subpar (crappy) service=small tip not NO tip.

"For waiters at sit-down restaurants, bartenders, barbers/hairdressers/attendants at beauty salons, *taxi drivers,* tour guides, and food delivery folks, the tip should be calculated as a percentage of your total bill as follows: 10% usually means you aren't totally happy, 15% usually means all was acceptable, 20% for excellent, over 20% for outstanding. 15-20 percent is considered standard in most communities."

You would be wise to actually read what you're referencing.

As for what's acceptable in other countries, I was only referring to America since that's where I am. There are plenty of things that are acceptable in other countries that aren't acceptable here and vice versa, but unless it was considered an insult to tip in a foreign country (I have yet to visit one where it is), I would still do it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Actionjax said:


> Lets face it I have tipped when I shouldn't have just for the sake of saving face.





Actionjax said:


> Why the hell would I tip anyone for crap service. Because you feel you are in an industry that entitles you to it. It's obvious you haven't done a lot of traveling around the world to see what is acceptable in other countries.


Is this one of those "do as I say whether than as I've done" type posts?


----------



## Actionjax

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Is this one of those "do as I say whether than as I've done" type posts?


I don't care what others do. The "I deserve a Tip crowd" can do the job or get shafted.

You drive erratic in traffic talking on a cell phone while I hold my breath on your ride because of the smell....yep that's zero tip. Why would you think you would deserve one.

Not saying you do...but hey we all have had a Taxi ride like this. If not you just aren't taking Taxi's enough.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

I personally don't think I deserve a Top.....and I'm not going to associate with THAT crowd.


----------



## Actionjax

Casandria said:


> @Actionjax "An advantage to tipping, therefore, is the ability to tip whatever is appropriate: if the service is poor, a small tip should be left, signaling to the server that their service was subpar." From the very link you sent me to. Subpar (crappy) service=small tip not NO tip.
> 
> "For waiters at sit-down restaurants, bartenders, barbers/hairdressers/attendants at beauty salons, *taxi drivers,* tour guides, and food delivery folks, the tip should be calculated as a percentage of your total bill as follows: 10% usually means you aren't totally happy, 15% usually means all was acceptable, 20% for excellent, over 20% for outstanding. 15-20 percent is considered standard in most communities."
> 
> You would be wise to actually read what you're referencing.
> 
> As for what's acceptable in other countries, I was only referring to America since that's where I am. There are plenty of things that are acceptable in other countries that aren't acceptable here and vice versa, but unless it was considered an insult to tip in a foreign country (I have yet to visit one where it is), I would still do it.


You would also be wise to read the entire article and not just cherry pick to support your claim.

"If the server in some way offended you so that you do not wish to leave any tip at all, still leave the 2 pennies, so that they understand that you did not just forget to tip."

Again the industry tips are recommended and not mandatory...or they would be added to the cost of the service automatically. (Like other countries)

So again it's a subjective thing....Cab drivers will get a Tip for good safe service...they do less than that, I have no problem defending why they didn't get a tip...and well it's part of my pay package is not an excuse in any industry. It never has.


----------



## Actionjax

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I personally don't think I deserve a Top.....and I'm not going to associate with THAT crowd.


Fixed was supposed to say Tip.


----------



## Casandria

Actionjax said:


> You would also be wise to read the entire article and not just cherry pick to support your claim.
> 
> "If the server in some way offended you so that you do not wish to leave any tip at all, still leave the 2 pennies, so that they understand that you did not just forget to tip."
> 
> Again the industry tips are recommended and not mandatory...or they would be added to the cost of the service automatically. (Like other countries)
> 
> So again it's a subjective thing....Cab drivers will get a Tip for good safe service...they do less than that, I have no problem defending why they didn't get a tip...and well it's part of my pay package is not an excuse in any industry. It never has.


You threw that article out as required reading for the standard etiquette for tipping. No where in my original post did I say anything about the person offending me so tossing out this little nugget doesn't hold any water in the discussion. We were discussing sub-par service, not offensive behavior. You argued that sub-par service doesn't warrant any tip at all and that taxis should only ever expect to receive 10-15% and referenced this article as a way to support that argument. This article lumps taxi drivers in with other servers and states that 10% is given for sub-par service and then lays it out from there up to 20% and more. If tips aren't expected as a social norm then why reference the article? How many times have you been offended by a server? Perhaps you're overly sensitive or hyper-critical. I've taken plenty of taxis and eaten at plenty of restaurants and being truly offended is extremely rare.


----------

